# OOC Discussion for Kingdom of Ashes (Leaving Queens, Breaking Swords, & Snake Chicks)



## The_Universe (Aug 25, 2004)

Here we are ladies and gents!


----------



## Laurel (Aug 25, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> *OOC Discussion for Kingdom of Ashes (What's worse than dumping your pregnant g/f...?)*



Telling her while holding the hand of your new girlfriend, after asking her if it was okay to destroy a very expensive present


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 25, 2004)

Heh.  Exactly.  



			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> Just to make sure is there any- any way that we would, should or could assume that Selura had the ability to cast Gate?
> Scroll shouldn't be a problem though right?- we just use the same theory of not wasting personal magic so she has the now best-friend Xath read the scroll instead or selura doing it.



Well, she may or may not be able to cast it.  But just like all of you, she could cast it from a scroll, wand or staff with enough ranks in Use Magic Device.  She could certainly be assumed to know of the existance of such a spell.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 25, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Heh.  Exactly.
> 
> Well, she may or may not be able to cast it.  But just like all of you, she could cast it from a scroll, wand or staff with enough ranks in Use Magic Device.  She could certainly be assumed to know of the existance of such a spell.



 Even if I did overlook the level of Gate in my initial planning-- I've been told that Cawys probably has a scroll that we could purchase.


----------



## Laurel (Aug 25, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Well, she may or may not be able to cast it. But just like all of you, she could cast it from a scroll, wand or staff with enough ranks in Use Magic Device. She could certainly be assumed to know of the existance of such a spell.



I just wanted to make sure there was not an already ovious reason that we would know that she knew that particular spell-- but anyways, I have no idea how many ranks UMD l'aurel has so it may still be the best to work the whole Xath reads it angle   not saying L'aurel couldn't, but I think the ruse would be up really, really fast if I roll a one and the spell fails.... not a Selura move there.


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 25, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Telling her while holding the hand of your new girlfriend, after asking her if it was okay to destroy a very expensive present



 Also, when said girlfriend is the Queen.


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 25, 2004)

Also, can anybody remindme if you already got treasure for the Reptus?  I don't think you did, but I could be wrong...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 25, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Also, can anybody remindme if you already got treasure for the Reptus?  I don't think you did, but I could be wrong...



 I believe the answer to that question is: No.

I could also be wrong, though...


----------



## Xath (Aug 25, 2004)

We did not get the treasure, no.


----------



## Xath (Aug 25, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Also, when said girlfriend is the Queen.




And she's paralyzed.  Don't forget that.


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 25, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> And she's paralyzed.  Don't forget that.



 How could I?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 25, 2004)

subject line said:
			
		

> OOC Discussion for Kingdom of Ashes (What's worse than dumping your pregnant g/f...?)




Garnering the wraith of the moderator...   

Could we clean that up before someone makes a note of it and asks me to have it cleaned up? 

Thanks,
BS 
PbP Mod

Note: Please talk about it all you want, just don't advertise it in the subject line.


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 26, 2004)

Of course.  I'll clean that up.


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 26, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> We did not get the treasure, no.



 I have all the treasure rolled up except for that.  I'll make sure it gets done before we play, as it sounds like you'll be making a trip to Hyrwl/New Oceanus relatively early in the "day"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 26, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Of course.  I'll clean that up.




Thanks boss.   No one had complained but I really didn't want to see one. 

Thanks for understanding.


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 26, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Thanks boss.  No one had complained but I really didn't want to see one.
> 
> Thanks for understanding.



No problem. Someday, if I ever get that far in my story hour, you can find out what we were talking about. Let's just say it was something so bad it would have been kicked out of the _Springer _dimension.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 26, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> No problem.  Someday, if I ever get that far in my story hour, you can fidn otu what we were talking about.  Let's just say it was something so bad it would have been kicked out of the _Springer _dimension.



 I think we should make the _Springer _ Dimension a seperate plane in the game... we could visit it whenever in need of entertainment...


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 26, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I think we should make the _Springer _ Dimension a seperate plane in the game... we could visit it whenever in need of entertainment...



 Nah - it's more fun to have the drama on the material plane.  Anyway, back to these plans....


----------



## Laurel (Aug 26, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I think we should make the _Springer _Dimension a seperate plane in the game... we could visit it whenever in need of entertainment...



I think we need the Springer Dimension to bring a sense of the norm.  Where only the tame oddities happen.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 26, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Nah - it's more fun to have the drama on the material plane.  Anyway, back to these plans....



 Well, the planning at this point is based on 1.) the revised design of the prison and 2.) whether or not we can get a scroll from Cawys...


_Cawys,

We desperately need your services.  In your huge bag of tricks, do you happen to have a scroll with the Gate spell?

Yours,
Justice_


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 26, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Well, the planning at this point is based on 1.) the revised design of the prison and 2.) whether or not we can get a scroll from Cawys...
> 
> 
> _Cawys,
> ...



 Posted that in IC, too.


----------



## Xath (Aug 26, 2004)

Are you positive Gate is the spell we need?  It's for interplanar travel.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 26, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Are you positive Gate is the spell we need?  It's for interplanar travel.



 I'm not positive... can't look it up until my lunch break, though.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 26, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I'm not positive... can't look it up until my lunch break, though.



 From the SRD:

Planar Travel: As a mode of planar travel, a gate spell functions much like a plane shift spell, except that the gate opens precisely at the point you desire (a creation effect). Deities and other beings who rule a planar realm can prevent a gate from opening in their presence or personal demesnes if they so desire. Travelers need not join hands with you—anyone who chooses to step through the portal is transported. A gate cannot be opened to another point on the same plane; the spell works only for interplanar travel.

So, in short, Gate will not work-- even if it's the spell that I originally had in mind..

Not a big deal, though.  We'll need to find a spell that works in a similar fashion but on the same plane-- should be able to do it.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 26, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> From the SRD:
> 
> Planar Travel: As a mode of planar travel, a gate spell functions much like a plane shift spell, except that the gate opens precisely at the point you desire (a creation effect). Deities and other beings who rule a planar realm can prevent a gate from opening in their presence or personal demesnes if they so desire. Travelers need not join hands with you—anyone who chooses to step through the portal is transported. A gate cannot be opened to another point on the same plane; the spell works only for interplanar travel.
> 
> ...



 Unless we wanted to put the prison on another plane... then they'd REALLY be out of our hair.


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 26, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Well, the planning at this point is based on 1.) the revised design of the prison and 2.) whether or not we can get a scroll from Cawys...
> 
> 
> _Cawys,
> ...



 I'm waiting to answer until we're sure that _Gate _is the spell we need.  But, once we get that figured out, he'll let you know.


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 26, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Unless we wanted to put the prison on another plane... then they'd REALLY be out of our hair.



 Part of Cawys's Hut is extradimensional.... might that be an avenue to pursue, if nothing else is found?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 26, 2004)

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=98956

Thread asking about spells we can use... it's in the Rules forum.. so, responses could be slow.


----------



## Laurel (Aug 26, 2004)

*if only we could....*

Are they all about tenth level? We can just ask the earth elemental if he wants help now and see if they can go instead of us, there magical and there's more of em....


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 26, 2004)

Good idea, but I don't think you have the elemental's Phone number....


----------



## Xath (Aug 26, 2004)

But we do have another scroll of Summon Planar Ally.


----------



## Archon (Aug 27, 2004)

*plans? oh...yeah, those things i suck at.*

sorry i missed so much. i think the prison idea is the best so far. and as long as we never hurt them and when we are done we release them with no strings attached we might just convert a couple just by us being so kind. at least it would plant the seed.
anyway, no matter what we pick Archon will try his best not to screw it up this time.....or get anyone pregnant.
mik
aka "Tired"


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 27, 2004)

Archon said:
			
		

> sorry i missed so much. i think the prison idea is the best so far. and as long as we never hurt them and when we are done we release them with no strings attached we might just convert a couple just by us being so kind. at least it would plant the seed.
> anyway, no matter what we pick Archon will try his best not to screw it up this time.....or get anyone pregnant.
> mik
> aka "Tired"



 I dunno...he seems to be pretty good at getting people pregnant.  It does seem to be his particular....idiom. 

Seriously, any more modifications to the plan afoot?


----------



## Laurel (Aug 27, 2004)

*Hey I thought it was funny.*



			
				Archon said:
			
		

> we might just convert a couple just by us being so kind. at least it would plant the seed.



So Arhcon wants to 'plant the seed' with the enemy too....geesh he never learns


----------



## Laurel (Aug 27, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Seriously, any more modifications to the plan afoot?



There is still the big issue of what spell we are trying to use...


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 27, 2004)

Doesn't it sort of depend on a false prophecy or something?  Has anyone created such a thing?

Or was that another plan?  (serious question.  I don't really remember)


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 27, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Doesn't it sort of depend on a false prophecy or something?  Has anyone created such a thing?
> 
> Or was that another plan?  (serious question.  I don't really remember)



 Yes, I am working on the spell to use.  Trying to find a copy of the 2nd Edition spell Worldwalk--which is exactly what we need.

The false prophecy is not absolutely necessary-- Sulora just needs to say "I've found what I need" whether or not she actually needs a false prophecy in her hand is questionable.


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 27, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Yes, I am working on the spell to use.  Trying to find a copy of the 2nd Edition spell Worldwalk--which is exactly what we need.
> 
> The false prophecy is not absolutely necessary-- Sulora just needs to say "I've found what I need" whether or not she actually needs a false prophecy in her hand is questionable.



 To be more specific, we're writing up a lower level version of Gate that doesn't allow planar travel.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 27, 2004)

Do you guys think we need the fake prophecy?  Or should Sulora's word be enough to get the Mage's moving?

Should we write up one as a just in case? It could give her some additional authority if we happen to biff a bluff check...

However, presenting it right away may GIVE them reason to doubt if they happen to notice it is fake right away..

Make sense?


----------



## Archon (Aug 27, 2004)

*kmj*



			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> So Arhcon wants to 'plant the seed' with the enemy too....geesh he never learns



....jeez.   
yes. i think we should have something in our hands to show them quickly and say, "we have to go".
mik
aka "Terranaut"


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 27, 2004)

Archon said:
			
		

> ....jeez.
> yes. i think we should have something in our hands to show them quickly and say, "we have to go".
> mik
> aka "Terranaut"



 Okay-- so, we need the prophecy... but, I think we should save it as a reinforcer if, for some reason, our bluff (we need to leave, I have what I need) somehow doesn't work.

Thoughts?


----------



## Laurel (Aug 27, 2004)

*possible flawed logic here.*

For the whole thing about saving throws: I thought if a subject was willing there was no need to worry about saving throws.  So if the mages believe what we are telling them they should not need to roll for the save anyways.

Granted if they don't believe us... that is a whole other story...


----------



## Laurel (Aug 27, 2004)

Archon said:
			
		

> i think we should have something in our hands to show them quickly and say, "we have to go".



Agreed.  We need it. We don't have to use it right away, and can keep it tucked away for trouble or annoying questions.


----------



## Laurel (Aug 27, 2004)

Okay so to ask a possibly stupid question -I thought I had before.. but guess not- but about the room being designed to look like a typical room in Caer Albion.
Do we know they are from Caer Albion? --if yes, how? cuz I missed it-
Or is Caer Albion where Sulora is just dictating they should be going to?


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 27, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Okay so to ask a possibly stupid question -I thought I had before.. but guess not- but about the room being designed to look like a typical room in Caer Albion.
> Do we know they are from Caer Albion? --if yes, how? cuz I missed it-
> Or is Caer Albion where Sulora is just dictating they should be going to?



 Talon Headquarters are in Caer Albion.  I believe that's why it was assumed that Caer Albion would make a good destination.  Also, it's relatively easy to dummy up, because the terrain in the Capitol is so distinctive - it's a city made almost entirely of mithral and adamantine, and as such is easily visually identifiable.


----------



## Laurel (Aug 27, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Talon Headquarters are in Caer Albion. I believe that's why it was assumed that Caer Albion would make a good destination. Also, it's relatively easy to dummy up, because the terrain in the Capitol is so distinctive - it's a city made almost entirely of mithral and adamantine, and as such is easily visually identifiable.



This brings up another question: Are we rounding up the talons as well? And if yes, do we have any idea how many of those there are (or is a few dozen both mages and talons?) 
Or are they All talon red mages no regular guard warrior type talons?


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 27, 2004)

The Talon Blades, you mean?  I assume that you're rounding up everyone you can find quickly and shunting them into the room o' no magic under Selura's Orders.  So, obviously red mages are of the highest priority, but Blades are next on the list, with Ogre Mages last.  

...Right?


----------



## Laurel (Aug 27, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> The Talon Blades, you mean? I assume that you're rounding up everyone you can find quickly and shunting them into the room o' no magic under Selura's Orders. So, obviously red mages are of the highest priority, but Blades are next on the list, with Ogre Mages last.
> 
> ...Right?



I would assume the best bet is get everyone together and have them all go at once, and would seem the best for all done here lets' all go.
but gang?.....

Question two million: Was our few dozen estimate only for the red mages? if we include the blades and ogre mages are we looking at a few hnadful more -from what we can see, have seen, can estimate through someone besides the raised asking the bishop...


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 27, 2004)

There are a few dozen Talon Redmages, and a few dozen Talon Blades.  No one was sure how many Ogre magi there were - probably a lot.  So, your calculations were just for Redmages.  

Hope that helps.  

--Kennon


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 27, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> There are a few dozen Talon Redmages, and a few dozen Talon Blades.  No one was sure how many Ogre magi there were - probably a lot.  So, your calculations were just for Redmages.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> --Kennon



 The Ogre magi are really the least of my worries-- they are annoying... but evil and relatively easy to kill.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 27, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> For the whole thing about saving throws: I thought if a subject was willing there was no need to worry about saving throws.  So if the mages believe what we are telling them they should not need to roll for the save anyways.
> 
> Granted if they don't believe us... that is a whole other story...



 The teleportations spells require that you make a Will save if you are unwilling... Kennon says, even with an impressive bluff, we cannot teleport them out to Hyrwl.

Lesser Gate doesn't have a Will save, though... and, where they are going will LOOK like home so, they shouldn't have a reason to worry about it... we just have to make sure we really push them to run through quickly so that they individuals going in first do not warn the ones behind them... being sorcerers and all, they will know the minute they step into the room that it is devoid of magic.


----------



## Archon (Aug 28, 2004)

*what Archon does...*

do we have time for Archonus to investigate the town and track/shadow the Talons so we can have an accurate count?


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 28, 2004)

Archon said:
			
		

> do we have time for Archonus to investigate the town and track/shadow the Talons so we can have an accurate count?



 You never have time for anything.  You make time, or you don't.  If you choose to make time, there may be penalties, and there may not.  Before you get too shook up about it it's improtant to ask yourself if what you discover could/would change anything?

Even if the answer to those questions is yes, is the group willing to let a potentially emotionally unstable member of the party with a documented martyr complex go out on his own?  

I'm not saying that there isn't stuff to be learned out there, I'm just saying that if you're going to do it, you might as well do it as a gang, especially since you now have the perfect cover story - the local emissary of the King is now in reality your friend L'Aurel.  A lone party member cavorting about has little chance of improvign the situation, and I can think (as a potential player, not as the GM) of several ways in which a misstep could seriously hamper the rest of the efforts you plan to make in Caer Melyn.  

All of this is sort of a long-winded answer to a simple question.  

As the DM - yes, you have time, as long as you can convince the others, and remember that Caer Melyn is bathed in broad, unflinching daylight at the moment.  

But If I were playing, there's no chance I'd let you go scout alone, or probably at all.  

Just my two cents.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 28, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Even if the answer to those questions is yes, is the group willing to let a potentially emotionally unstable member of the party with a documented martyr complex go out on his own?




One word: No.

If Justice finds out that Archon is trying to leave, she'll try to keep you there forcefully... and, you're out a sword so, she might be able to take you .


----------



## Archon (Aug 28, 2004)

*"Who are you man?!" ".....I'm Archon."*

well...  i was just offering his in case they were needed. BUT, just for the record, if Archon wanted to sneak off and be alone i'm am very confident that he could. The Son of Aramus is very sneaky. All he would have to do is wait till everyone was doing something (like writing a note to pass through the ring gate) then pull a "batman".


----------



## Xath (Aug 28, 2004)

And when he blips out of the ring radar....you think noone would notice?


----------



## Archon (Aug 28, 2004)

*gone unnoticed*

they can notice all they want, but by then it's already too late.


----------



## Xath (Aug 28, 2004)

One way to find the spirit blade. 

Go to the center of the library on the ground floor.  Remember a long time ago we got 2 scrolls of Locate Object to help track down the location of the spirit blades?  Well, we still have one of them.  If we could find where the spirit blade is, (in the basement?)  we could stand over it and cast Passwall.


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 29, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> One way to find the spirit blade.
> 
> Go to the center of the library on the ground floor.  Remember a long time ago we got 2 scrolls of Locate Object to help track down the location of the spirit blades?  Well, we still have one of them.  If we could find where the spirit blade is, (in the basement?)  we could stand over it and cast Passwall.



 Another good idea.  How many feet of say, stone, can passwall pass through?  Theoretically, of course.  

For instance, one could not cast passwall on a solid mountain and walk right through it...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 29, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> One way to find the spirit blade.
> 
> Go to the center of the library on the ground floor.  Remember a long time ago we got 2 scrolls of Locate Object to help track down the location of the spirit blades?  Well, we still have one of them.  If we could find where the spirit blade is, (in the basement?)  we could stand over it and cast Passwall.



 The scrolls of Locate Object that we have are specifically made for Grayclaw's blade... so, they may come in handy at some point... but, probably not right now.

But, we do have that necklace!!


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 29, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> The scrolls of Locate Object that we have are specifically made for Grayclaw's blade... so, they may come in handy at some point... but, probably not right now.
> 
> But, we do have that necklace!!



 Greyclaw's blade is named...Greyclaw.  His family name comes from the sword, rather than the other way around.


----------



## Laurel (Aug 30, 2004)

It worked  All the red magi gone 
And just for the record as soon as we entered the tunnel L'aurel gave the necklace to Xath- she has better luck with magic stuff


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 30, 2004)

So noted. Good job yesterday, gang. Nobody died, and a plan was made and executed with minimal potential for error. Congratulations. 

Now the question becomes - Can you repeat your success? Consider it a challenge.


----------



## Archon (Aug 31, 2004)

*time to kill*

so when might we play next? and what is everyone doing this weekend (Liz and Kennon i know are going to Reno on what friday?)?
your pal mik
aka "michols"


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 31, 2004)

Kennon and Liz are out of town starting friday, returning on sunday night to the Ronald Reagan Washington National Airport.  

Monday *may* be free, depending on our fatigue level from the trip.  As such, I can make no guarantees.  We'll either be up for something fun or *begging* for sleep.  

As a result, I'm pretty sure that the next time we can play KoA is September 4th (a week from saturday), unless we suck it up for a weeknight game.


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 31, 2004)

While I have your attention, now is a good time to start giving some more thought for where you hope to take the war after you've completed your task in Caer Melyn.  Once you've decided that, you'll need to figure out *how* you're going to do it, who you need to talk to, etc.  

Good luck.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 1, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> While I have your attention, now is a good time to start giving some more thought for where you hope to take the war after you've completed your task in Caer Melyn.  Once you've decided that, you'll need to figure out *how* you're going to do it, who you need to talk to, etc.
> 
> Good luck.



 Take it to the King's doorstep... we're TOTALLY capable of that one!


----------



## Laurel (Sep 1, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Now the question becomes - Can you repeat your success? Consider it a challenge.



Our average rate of success lays the odds against this for another few months



			
				Archon said:
			
		

> so when might we play next? and what is everyone doing this weekend (Liz and Kennon i know are going to Reno on what friday?)?



Greg and I are in Jersey till Monday night....


----------



## Laurel (Sep 1, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> While I have your attention, now is a good time to start giving some more thought for where you hope to take the war after you've completed your task in Caer Melyn. Once you've decided that, you'll need to figure out *how* you're going to do it, who you need to talk to, etc.



Um.... teleport to one oak maybe a good spot- Kareth has given us a good reason to go there quick stop off see how Mr. Miagi and Kareth's master are doing see if they have any wise wisdom for us.... 
Then with two sets of boots, maybe teleport over to Sylvanus... Lots of things going on over there (blades, possible battles), people to see (elves, dwarves, and others). All that we may need to be there personally to get.
Those would be the top two off island choices I can think of, but there is a big one here interisland-- Oceanus

We did promise to regain Ocenaus for what few people remain in Hywrl/New Oceanus.  I am not saying that they will not wait till after the BIG war that is sweeping the kingdom, one would hope they can wait to get one city back after we have the kingdom back.  But going into Oceanus and seeing if the draconids have completely abandoned the place could be helpful for our cause.  We also need to know what happened to the rest of the army- are they still in Oceanus? Are they still on the island? Have they destroyed everything in thier path? Did anyone else have good luck and beat them? Did they run? Etc., Etc., etc.

Did we ever think of what we were doing with the blade once we find it?


----------



## Laurel (Sep 1, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> As a result, I'm pretty sure that the next time we can play KoA is September 4th (a week from saturday), unless we suck it up for a weeknight game.



I'm game for both options  

Edit: Greg and I are open for gaming a week from this saturday and somedays duing the week.  But if Nickols is out....


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 1, 2004)

There is, at current, lots of planning to be done... lots and lots...

We need to figure out what to do with the blade... and then, what we're going to do after that... going to One Oak would be cool, checking in on all the other ninja people would be good, Isle of Mourning sounds like crazy-dangerous fun... there are lots of options from here...

Ideas?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 1, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Kennon and Liz are out of town starting friday, returning on sunday night to the Ronald Reagan Washington National Airport.
> 
> Monday *may* be free, depending on our fatigue level from the trip.  As such, I can make no guarantees.  We'll either be up for something fun or *begging* for sleep.
> 
> As a result, I'm pretty sure that the next time we can play KoA is September 4th (a week from saturday), unless we suck it up for a weeknight game.



 September 4th IS this Saturday.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 1, 2004)

Saturday the 11th is the first Saturday that we would be able to play.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 1, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Saturday the 11th is the first Saturday that we would be able to play.



 Right.  Sorry.  That's what I meant. 

Also, I'm pretty sure that the 11th is out for Michols, as he is apparently going to be out in the field at that time.  Mik - can you confirm that?  

Apart from scheduling, assuming that you succeed in acquiring the spiritblade you're currently pursuing, how are you going to keep it out of the King's hands?  You'll probably have at least a short period in which the king will not be completely aware as to its location.  However, assuming he finds out that you *do* have it, how are you going to keep it?


----------



## Laurel (Sep 1, 2004)

*oh- it's so shiny....*

Blade:
1) Use the boots of teleport and a sigil of anti-magic or undetect or something of the such and just bury the blade deep in the southland in an unknown area. Only we would know where it is buried
2) Inflate our ego's to encompass the entire world so we can assume we can just keep it
3) Use it to get close to the king (or each of his high ranking people)- then assasination
4) Give it to someone else to hold

I know there are other ideas.....


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 1, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Blade:
> 1) Use the boots of teleport and a sigil of anti-magic or undetect or something of the such and just bury the blade deep in the southland in an unknown area. Only we would know where it is buried
> 2) Inflate our ego's to encompass the entire world so we can assume we can just keep it
> 3) Use it to get close to the king (or each of his high ranking people)- then assasination
> ...



 Wow - 1 is very practical.  Highly likely that you could make it work.  The irony involved is delicious, though - you'd be essentially creating a dungeon for future PCs to crawl through.  It'd leave you free to pursue some other goals, I think, and wouldn't necessarily tie forthcoming events to the blades.   

3 is probably the most daring, and would require some serious planning and preparations on your parts, but could essentially round out the rest of the story...
reminds me of _Ocean's Eleven _or the _Dirty Dozen _or _The War Wagon _in terms of the depth of foresight it would take.  But it would be fun to run, and would certainly give the game direction.  

4 needs specificity.  

2 is the most likely.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 1, 2004)

*Other opinions?...*



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> Wow - 1 is very practical. Highly likely that you could make it work. The irony involved is delicious, though - you'd be essentially creating a dungeon for future PCs to crawl through. It'd leave you free to pursue some other goals, I think, and wouldn't necessarily tie forthcoming events to the blades.



I was thinking with one out of the way we can do a few more things (One Oak, Sylvanus, etc., ?) then maybe go for another blade (Isle of Mourning has been mentioned a few times). If we get this second blade, hide it the same way just a completly different spot--deep under the ocean or something--- gives us more of an edge. The big thing is we know Tain wants/needs ALL of the blades so even just the one being spirited away works.
The big thing is as few as possible should know even the general direction of where the blade is. If people don't know they can't talk or be forced to talk.

Edit:: There is also the option of hidding it someplace, then grab a second one and use that to go after the king.  This way if we serious mess up all is not lost.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 1, 2004)

Option Four: Give it to someone else
This will most likely not work, but give it to Master Ryoko.  He is an unknown though, and probably wouldn't even take it.  He would be the top choice for this option though.  

The other thought was we strap it to Justice's magical beast and then never call it into this realm till after the war is won, but I have a feeling Justice wouldn't be too keen on this one.

Reason I left it as someone instead of stating someone specific.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 1, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Um.... teleport to one oak maybe a good spot- Kareth has given us a good reason to go there quick stop off see how Mr. Miagi and Kareth's master are doing see if they have any wise wisdom for us....



This is definitely a good idea, but might be something that could be accomplished on the IC thread.  However, if you make time for it in game, I'll try to be prepared to make it worth your time.  Just give me a little lead time.   



			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> Then with two sets of boots, maybe teleport over to Sylvanus... Lots of things going on over there (blades, possible battles), people to see (elves, dwarves, and others). All that we may need to be there personally to get.



This one definitely can't be taken care of on the IC thread.  While it's possible that One Oak has largely escaped the ravages of war, Sylvanus will have felt it it more ways than one.   



			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> We did promise to regain Ocenaus for what few people remain in Hywrl/New Oceanus. I am not saying that they will not wait till after the BIG war that is sweeping the kingdom, one would hope they can wait to get one city back after we have the kingdom back. But going into Oceanus and seeing if the draconids have completely abandoned the place could be helpful for our cause. We also need to know what happened to the rest of the army- are they still in Oceanus? Are they still on the island? Have they destroyed everything in thier path? Did anyone else have good luck and beat them? Did they run? Etc., Etc., etc.



Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 1, 2004)

I really really really like the idea of essentially creating another dungeon to keep the blade in-- it's a grand idea that would allow individuals to utilize their newly purchased computer program: Dunjinni (not spelled correctly...)...

It's totally do-able, fun, and doesn't take a lot of "in game" time to accomplish... unless of course we decide to test it out... hehehe...

I also really like the idea of bring the fight to the King's door.  So long as we have one of the blades, we know that his mission isn't complete... As long as we know we have it, we can go about other business.  

Though I truly-- above all else-- want to go to the Isle of Mourning... I don't think it's a good idea, right now.  As powerful as we think we are, I don't know if we are THAT powerful.

So, I vote we pull a series of Danny Ocean moves and start planning to thwart the king directly... how, exactly, you ask?

I don't know... I'll figure that out later.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 1, 2004)

On another note, if you decide to take a little strategic break here, I think it would be cool if you built yourselves a stronghold - I frickin' love the Stronghold Builder's Guide, and apart from the sigils of antimagic, I have only ever had one opportunity to use it in game!  

But, it's your money, and you all might not be as thrilled with the idea of having a magical castle as I am.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 1, 2004)

double post


----------



## Xath (Sep 1, 2004)

I've been doing alot of research into this recently.  I was thinking that Xath might "surprise" the group with her "portion" of the money next time we have down time.  However, it looks like a decently sized stronghold (with no magical addatives as of yet) will cost 105000.  To make a nicer stronghold, we could all pitch in 20000 or so gp each, giving us approx a 120000 budget.  

If we wanted to, we could attach a labrynth to the basement of the stronghold for the hiding of a spirit blade.  I'll post several picture ideas for strongholds as soon as I finish mapping them.

-Gertie
(dropped to 17 credits to stay sane this year. Now I only have 2 papers due by Tuesday!)


----------



## Xath (Sep 1, 2004)

Also, as far as playing on saturdays is concerned, we're stretched a bit thin.  Here's what I know of our availability on weekends for the next few weeks.

Fri, Sept 3- Kat, Greg, Liz, Kennon out of town
Sat, Sept 4- Kat, Greg, Liz, Kennon out of town
Sun, Sept 5-  Kat, Greg, Liz, Kennon out of town
Mon, Sept 6- Kat, Greg out of town
Fri, Sept 10- Mik in the field
Sat, Sept 11- Mik in the field
Sun, Sept 12-  Mik in the field
*Fri, Sept 17- Available
Sat, Sept 18- Available
Sun, Sept 19- Available*
Fri, Sept 24- Kat, Greg out of town
Sat, Sept 25- Kat, Greg out of town
Sun, Sept 26- Kat, Greg out of town
Fri, Oct 1- Liz, Kennon out of town
Sat, Oct 2- TERPCON, Liz, Kennon out of town
Sun, Oct 3- Liz, Kennon out of town


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 2, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> On another note, if you decide to take a little strategic break here, I think it would be cool if you built yourselves a stronghold - I frickin' love the Stronghold Builder's Guide, and apart from the sigils of antimagic, I have only ever had one opportunity to use it in game!
> 
> But, it's your money, and you all might not be as thrilled with the idea of having a magical castle as I am.



 I agree-- was planning to donate a large chunk of Justice's portion of the gold to that cause...  I've got pretty much everything I need...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm thinking that having the dungeon attached to our little stronghold would be cool... but-- at the same time... not-so-cool...  seems like it would just sort of bring the wrath down on our new little home... 

Thoughts?


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 2, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I'm thinking that having the dungeon attached to our little stronghold would be cool... but-- at the same time... not-so-cool...  seems like it would just sort of bring the wrath down on our new little home...
> 
> Thoughts?



 The only way to do both would be to have any potential stronghold built in a secret location.  Even then, builders and materials would have to be brought to the place, making it less than totally secret.  

Still, it would be cool.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 2, 2004)

*A place for all of Arhconus' kids to grow up*

What if for now we have two seperate places one for the blade and one for our 'home of the circle'. Then after the war and we have won we can build on top of the hidden blade for a second home. Then we can travel the lands going from summer home to winter home.

If this is going to be a group circle home, then I think it makes sense that we all pitch in with some coin. We earned it together makes sense that we build something for us with it  Any thoughts on where we were going to build this?


----------



## Laurel (Sep 2, 2004)

As for where to place the hidden blade, I split thethe kingdom up into large  general areas, I figure that we could start to narrow down the where instead of looking at a specific spot right off::
Southlands-- Has anyone been there? If no, then no simple teleport.  Also, no idea if this actually a densely populated area....

Westlands-- The dragon empire is west of us, but they seem to be using the gates more then the pass.  They still could come from that direction though.....

Eastlands-- Maybe our best bet.  There are unpopulated areas, and Justice, Kareth and I think even Arfin know a bit about the different areas.  So we could just teleport, hide teleport out

Northlands-- Um.... no.

Druid's forest-- Close by, sparsely populated, easy to hide something underground in a forest lots of cover.  The big down side is that it is close by and this is the centeral island of the kingdom.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 2, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> As for where to place the hidden blade, I split thethe kingdom up into large  general areas, I figure that we could start to narrow down the where instead of looking at a specific spot right off::
> Southlands-- Has anyone been there? If no, then no simple teleport.  Also, no idea if this actually a densely populated area....
> 
> Westlands-- The dragon empire is west of us, but they seem to be using the gates more then the pass.  They still could come from that direction though.....
> ...



 Arguably, the safest place for a blade would be in the northlands.  It's hard to get to, can't be heavily populated (by the living, anyway), and once it's up there, it will be nearly impossible to remove, as long as the ward remains in place.  

Furthermore, the land itself is probably reasonably inhospitable, which would more than likely prevent any casual searching for the blade.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 2, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> What if for now we have two seperate places one for the blade and one for our 'home of the circle'. Then after the war and we have won we can build on top of the hidden blade for a second home. Then we can travel the lands going from summer home to winter home.
> 
> If this is going to be a group circle home, then I think it makes sense that we all pitch in with some coin. We earned it together makes sense that we build something for us with it  Any thoughts on where we were going to build this?



I don't think a lot of thought has gone into this, as of yet. Any ideas?


----------



## Laurel (Sep 2, 2004)

*Off to see Archy's gandpappy*



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> Arguably, the safest place for a blade would be in the northlands. It's hard to get to, can't be heavily populated (by the living, anyway), and once it's up there, it will be nearly impossible to remove, as long as the ward remains in place.
> Furthermore, the land itself is probably reasonably inhospitable, which would more than likely prevent any casual searching for the blade.



Hey, if everyone else wants to go this way I won't argue, but getting far into the north lands, getting past all the undead, and doing it all undetected may not work out so well.
So if we want to drag our only blade up there we may need a back up plan...


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 2, 2004)

Well, to be fair, what I meant is that the northlands might be the safest place for the blade.  In reality, it's among the most dangerous places for *you.*  So, your apprehension is absolutely valid.


----------



## Xath (Sep 2, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I don't think a lot of thought has gone into this, as of yet. Any ideas?




Right now, I've been using cost modifiers for building a stronghold in the general viscinity of Hyrule.  This does not have to be so.  I mean, we could even build it underwater if we wanted to.  I wouldn't recommend it though.


----------



## Archon (Sep 3, 2004)

*all you need are goggles.*

yes, i will be in he field from the 7th to the 12th. 
oh, and i like the "lets all chip in and buy a stronghold" idea. you can count on 60k of Archon's dough for our Castle (he needs 12k to buy the "Goggles of the Night").
peice,
mik aka "Man of Random Action"


----------



## Laurel (Sep 3, 2004)

How much did we say for personal (wishlist of items, donations, circle house, etc.) gp right now? and yes, xath still has all the money in her bag.Keeping in the 20,000 or whatever so people can decide on size of donation to circle house  And I have a feeling most of us will have more then 20,000 to give 

We also need to make sure there is a special room to store Justice's portal hole on off days 

What are googles of the night?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 3, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> What are googles of the night?




Magical night vision goggles...
_____________________________________________

So, are we ditching the idea of building a dungeon to keep the blade in in favor of simply finding a secret place and burrying it?

Because, I really don't think that's a good idea.  I think there NEEDS to be protection of some sort--outside of "no one will know where it is."


----------



## Laurel (Sep 3, 2004)

No there will be protection- magical, natural and whatever we can make set-up, we just can't have half of hywrl building a huge dungeon.  We can make it more advanced later.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 3, 2004)

Just to play devil's advocate (since I really see benefits/drawbacks to both blade hiding plans) if you build a dungeon, you need to find an architect to design it.  

In order to properly design it, (s)he's got to know where it is, so (s)he can include potential problems like building on a slope and other natural land features.  

Once you have an architect, you'll need people getting lumber and quarrying stone, and somehow transporting it to the location you choose.  

You'll need mages for some of the finishing touches of the thing, and of course there are miscellaneous masons and carpenters necessary to turn the raw material into a defensible construction.  

Even assuming they don't tell their families and closest friends, you're talking about *dozens* of people who will not only know the location of your secret dungeon, but also the secrets of your traps and snares, since they will be the people that made them.  

In a thousand years, when even the elves that worked on the thing are dead, it will undoubtedly be one of the most secure places on Aeres...but until then, is it safe enough?  

Just playing devil's advocate, though...


----------



## Laurel (Sep 3, 2004)

Okay here goes-- 
1) Find an area that is as unpopulated as possible. This will be our site, and a secret that only we know of- just the six of us! What people don't know they can not be forced to talk about, and with only blade to keep safe the _absolute _minimum should know.

2) Using some of our money gather stone in Hywrl which using the boots gets teleported to the site. Those not with the boots dig dirt/cut wood/etc., we also have monsters and allies that we can summon to help with this. It may take some more time, but let's not ask the favor of anything we may become indebted to again. 

L'aurel can soften dirt and stone, shape wood/warp wood, create snares/traps magical and natural, and alarm the entrance (permanently if we get a scroll). There will be a lead casing/box/chest around the blade (this cancels the spell locate object).

I am not sure what spells and such others have, and I have no idea at this point how long this would take to complete. This seems to involve the least number of people, and keeps the location secret but to us. This is just a broad plan at this stage though…. Something to think about.

Edit: I will try to find out if Arfin took any skills in archetect.... it would nto be professional but it could serve our purposes. We don;t need somethign that will with stand time right now, and we don't need somethign that is habitable.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 3, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Just to play devil's advocate (since I really see benefits/drawbacks to both blade hiding plans) if you build a dungeon, you need to find an architect to design it.
> In order to properly design it, (s)he's got to know where it is, so (s)he can include potential problems like building on a slope and other natural land features.



 Hopefully enter Arfin and his skill points  Go dwarven stone knowledge!



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> Once you have an architect, you'll need people getting lumber and quarrying stone, and somehow transporting it to the location you choose.



 Enter portal stones and the boots of teleport- we only need the people to get the stone and wood to the stones we take it from there. 



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> You'll need mages for some of the finishing touches of the thing, and of course there are miscellaneous masons and carpenters necessary to turn the raw material into a defensible construction.



What things do we need the mages for? And magic is the answer to not needing misc. masons and carpenters. 



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> Even assuming they don't tell their families and closest friends, you're talking about *dozens* of people who will not only know the location of your secret dungeon, but also the secrets of your traps and snares, since they will be the people that made them.
> In a thousand years, when even the elves that worked on the thing are dead, it will undoubtedly be one of the most secure places on Aeres...but until then, is it safe enough?



 No, if all these people you listed need to be included. With every person, even with modifying memories and such it is to great a risk for the one blade. If we have two though.... 



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> Just playing devil's advocate, though...



Which At times I think you do a little too well, but it keeps us tryin'.

Edit: On the mage magic stuff, yes we will need some of them to give us scrolls or wands or what not, but they themselves do not need to be present.  So though if everyone chats about all that they know then everyone still doesn't know everything, since there are traps magical and natural that we can set-up and they still don't know where we are going.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 3, 2004)

I guess let me also say here that I am not invisioning a three level dungeon that spans a few blocks.  Right now it is simply hidding as best as possible with only us knowing about it.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 3, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> L'aurel can soften dirt and stone, shape wood/warp wood, create snares/traps magical and natural, and alarm the entrance (permanently if we get a scroll). There will be a lead casing/box/chest around the blade (this cancels the spell locate object).



 If this is the case, why can't you just dig a hole and drop the lead-boxed sword in it?  If this foils the locate object attempts, do you need something more complicated?  Are there other spells that could locate it despite the lead box?


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 3, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Enter portal stones and the boots of teleport- we only need the people to get the stone and wood to the stones we take it from there.



 OK - good answer.  



			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> What things do we need the mages for? And magic is the answer to not needing misc. masons and carpenters.



I was thinking you'd use mages to either hasten construction (using wall of stone and the like) or to create rooms that cannot be made with mundane means, like the antimagic room, or whatever.  

Hey - there's an idea.  They shouldn't be able to detect it all if it's in an antimagic room.....but, what the bad guys can't find, nor can the heroes...



			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> Which At times I think you do a little too well, but it keeps us tryin'.



Sorry...it's my nature.  I'm an arguer.  But, generally, I think a better solution arises from the exchange of opposing ideas than if someone simply dictates.  Unless it's me.  If *I* dictate, then of course the idea is perfect.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 3, 2004)

I believe that I can set up magical holy wards of some sort, as well... I'd have to look it up... 

I know that I can make a fire trap of some sort, as well-- not that it would be incredibly powerful... but, I can.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 3, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I was thinking you'd use mages to either hasten construction (using wall of stone and the like) or to create rooms that cannot be made with mundane means, like the antimagic room, or whatever.
> Hey - there's an idea. They shouldn't be able to detect it all if it's in an antimagic room.....but, what the bad guys can't find, nor can the heroes...



 No just right before the last of us dies we make a map with a big x marking the spot   or we all get tatoos together.
Would an antimagic room mess up the sword or just sort of quench the magic till it is taken out of the room?

If we can do this it may be the best, then we also only use natural traps- then there is nothing to detect- no magic no object  

Can soemone build/create this without being there though? Can it still work as a scroll or does it have to be built/created?


----------



## Laurel (Sep 3, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> If this is the case, why can't you just dig a hole and drop the lead-boxed sword in it? If this foils the locate object attempts, do you need something more complicated? Are there other spells that could locate it despite the lead box?



I wouldn't be surprised if there wasn't another spell out there- I keep looking just to see.... 
And why? Because Traps are fun!!!! And even with wimpy traps, we will just hope the next heroes have someone with more then 3 levels of rougue  
no more seriously, traps will keep away random people and animals.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 3, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> No just right before the last of us dies we make a map with a big x marking the spot   or we all get tatoos together.
> Would an antimagic room mess up the sword or just sort of quench the magic till it is taken out of the room?
> 
> If we can do this it may be the best, then we also only use natural traps- then there is nothing to detect- no magic no object
> ...



 The antimagic room would just suppress the magic of the sword while it was contained therein (as far as you know).  Unless the sword was very different than a normal sword, that's the way it would work.  

But, someone does have to be in the ultimate location to make sigils of antimagic.  They're permanent architecture, and they can't be teleported anywhere because they're anti-magic....


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 3, 2004)

Well, traps are fun.  ESPECIALLY with 14th level parties who have only one person with any levels of rogue...it makes them hilarious.  

As for traps in this specific situation, I'm not sure that traps are necessary to keep people and animals away if you're smart about where you bury your lead box/build your antimagic room.  As long as it is sufficiently out of the way and you don't tell anywone where to look, random peasantry stumbling onto it seem unlikely.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 3, 2004)

This non-dection spell may work if having another anti-magic room won't work:

_The object becomes difficult to detect by divination spells such as clairaudience/clairvoyance, locate object, and detect spells. Nondetection also prevents location by such magic items as crystal balls. If a divination is attempted against the warded creature or item, the caster of the divination must succeed on a caster level check (1d20 + caster level) against a DC of 11 + the caster level of the spellcaster who cast nondetection. If you cast nondetection on yourself or on an item currently in your possession, the DC is 15 + your caster level._

What it does for each:
Scrying spell: only on persons
Crystal ball: As spell scrying so only on person's
Locate Object spell: protected by lead box
Clairvoyance spell: must be to a certain locale
Detect x spell: Only them being able to detect magic could really hinder us from the list.

Still looking though


----------



## Laurel (Sep 3, 2004)

Geas/Quest could work to keep a person silent. 
_A lesser geas places a magical command on a creature to carry out some service or to refrain from some action or course of activity, as desired by you._

Have the person refrain from ever thinking or talking of where they where. Also modify memory could to eliminate all memory of up to 5 minutes of work.
So if we need someone (ideas? who can do this?) to build create the anti-magic room we can maybe  take the memory away....... maybe.....

Since it is for the good of that person's life, home, kingdom, family they may see the wisdom of erasing this from thier mind.  If at all possible, it should be kept secret of who we go to.... trying to to make a specific target of someone innocent!


----------



## Xath (Sep 6, 2004)

...that seems kind of.....evil?


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 6, 2004)

Eh - I'd say it's neutral.  Better than killing them to keep the secret.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 7, 2004)

Everybody wish Michols luck - he's off to the field for live-fire exercises.  Let's hope he doesn't get shot in the back!  

On another note, what do we want to do this weekend?  Everyone is in town (save Michols), so we should definitely do something as a gang!  Maybe take in the Ren Faire?  Play a side game?  If we weren't in the middle of a freakin' dungeon, I'd say we could go on without Archon for a session, but I *think* the situation probably precludes that.  However, I might be able to be convinced otherwise.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 7, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> ...that seems kind of.....evil?



Not if they agree to it on thier own and they are not agreeing under duress.  Just say we need your help, but for the safety of the kigdom and thier own saftey we have to erase any memory of the action.  We are not doing this by knife point, and the person should agree which shouldn't be that difficult to get (Go Xath and Justice our cha. people!).


----------



## Laurel (Sep 7, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Everybody wish Michols luck - he's off to the field for live-fire exercises. Let's hope he doesn't get shot in the back!
> 
> On another note, what do we want to do this weekend? Everyone is in town (save Michols), so we should definitely do something as a gang! Maybe take in the Ren Faire? Play a side game? If we weren't in the middle of a freakin' dungeon, I'd say we could go on without Archon for a session, but I *think* the situation probably precludes that. However, I might be able to be convinced otherwise.



Live fire..... Lots o' luck!!!!!
Ren Faire yea!
Side Game yea!
Playing KOA without Mik/Archon- we've played without others, and it falls under the play if only one person is out..... but he is our one and only partial rogue


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 7, 2004)

I'd say that we probably shouldn't play sans Nichols this weekend... maybe, if we weren't in midst of a dungeon crawl, it would be possible storywise.  But, at current, the only way to go on without him would be to either kill him or poof him... neither of which are options that I really like...


----------



## Xath (Sep 7, 2004)

Or "Mark" him...but I agree.  Renfest or a Side Adventure.  Or a something else.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 7, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Or "Mark" him...but I agree.  Renfest or a Side Adventure.  Or a something else.



 Do you have any ideas for this "something else"??

If so, do share!


----------



## Laurel (Sep 8, 2004)

Though I hate playing with anyone down I would like to post that we have played at least once down everyone else at some point- If it is simply that we don't have a plausible way to have Arhconus off the scene, there are lots of story avenues to get this (and we have done them with less plausaibilty in the past) 

One possible way::
Once we have the sword we need the box and supplies ready ASAP- so Archonus takes one pair of boots and poof to Hywrl.  He has the connections to get everything lined up in a short amount of time: he is the commander of the shadow pheonix's, Randell and Cawys though they don't like him don't like death less, and he is a hero of the people asking them to help save themselves.  
Once he has everything lined up and going smoothly if we are still not back (bascially next game when we play) he comes back to find us.  He is the most likely to make it through any traps alone and he is the second best tracker of the group.  Once he is within 30 feet the link will ping his friends are close, he can then reach out via the rings and find out where we are exactly- if he should rush in blah blah blah.


----------



## Xath (Sep 8, 2004)

Mik called.  He might be getting back on Saturday.  If everyone wants to play one man down, we could just plan for Sunday, and if Mik shows up, good.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 8, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Though I hate playing with anyone down I would like to post that we have played at least once down everyone else at some point- If it is simply that we don't have a plausible way to have Arhconus off the scene, there are lots of story avenues to get this (and we have done them with less plausaibilty in the past)



 Yes we have.  In fact, I think we've played without Mik before...but, it's really an issue for what the gang wants to do.    We're still under the maximum number of absences, so if we want to play sans nichols, I'm fine with it.  



			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> One possible way::
> Once we have the sword we need the box and supplies ready ASAP- so Archonus takes one pair of boots and poof to Hywrl. He has the connections to get everything lined up in a short amount of time: he is the commander of the shadow pheonix's, Randell and Cawys though they don't like him don't like death less, and he is a hero of the people asking them to help save themselves.
> Once he has everything lined up and going smoothly if we are still not back (bascially next game when we play) he comes back to find us. He is the most likely to make it through any traps alone and he is the second best tracker of the group. Once he is within 30 feet the link will ping his friends are close, he can then reach out via the rings and find out where we are exactly- if he should rush in blah blah blah.



Thisis possible, but it would not be until after you got the sword, based on how I understand it working.  There will probably be some significant adventuring time before you get to the sword...so, bear that in mind.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 8, 2004)

I apologize if I was being overly defensive of playing without Mik.
Maybe I am wrong but, I think the adventure that we are currently in
is one that should not continue until we can *all* be there...

Maybe I am overestimating it's importance... however, I certainly
wouldn't want to be left out of this particular adventure.

If I am alone in this thought, then we can schedule a session for Saturday.


----------



## Xath (Sep 8, 2004)

On an entirely different note, the website has been updated; new pages added, obsolete pages taken away, updates made, etc.  

Look through it and send me anything you want to add.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 8, 2004)

Gertie, could you please re-post the link?

I don't have access to my normal favorites at the moment.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 8, 2004)

double post.  Grrrrr.


----------



## Xath (Sep 8, 2004)

It is:

http://members.cox.net/dungeonsanddragons/Home Page- KoA.htm


----------



## Laurel (Sep 9, 2004)

*Great job- lookin' cool!*

For the next set of updates to the site.... Greg's last name is Rollins (for the home page and character page I think those are the only two spots I saw his last name)   Thanks  Also, I may be doing something wrong but I could not get the blog to work on the home page......but these are all little things!

It's lookin' awesome! Thanks Gertie!!!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 9, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> On an entirely different note, the website has been updated; new pages added, obsolete pages taken away, updates made, etc.
> 
> Look through it and send me anything you want to add.



 Hyrwl is spelled with a W-- not a U.


----------



## Xath (Sep 9, 2004)

Fixed Hyrwl, next up, Rollins.

You see, they're related.  I accidently put Hyrwl's W into Greg's name.


----------



## Xath (Sep 9, 2004)

All fixed.  If it doesn't show up when you go to the site, click the refresh button.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 9, 2004)

I also noticed that the blog link was bad, this morning. Can you check that, too, Gertie?


----------



## Laurel (Sep 9, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Fixed Hyrwl, next up, Rollins.
> You see, they're related. I accidently put Hyrwl's W into Greg's name.



The site is actually a puzzel   awesome!


----------



## Xath (Sep 9, 2004)

I fixed the blog link earlier.  Refresh your page and try the link again.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 9, 2004)

By blog do you y'all mean Forum-- because, that link still doesn't work for me, either.


----------



## Xath (Sep 9, 2004)

Fixed the forum link too.  There's still an Error message on the home page that I can't figure out, but it doesn't seem to be doing anything to the performance of the site.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 10, 2004)

*house of the phoenix*

To save inboxes I am moving the phoenix house convo. over to here.

Was there any consensus on where to build? 

This may effect what everyone thinks/requests for use and such.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 12, 2004)

I miss posting. Please, post more.  (Not posting makes Kennon a saaaad Panda)


----------



## Laurel (Sep 13, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I miss posting. Please, post more.  (Not posting makes Kennon a saaaad Panda)



It's actually a conspiracy to give you more time to write the next installment for the story hour


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 13, 2004)

Dammit!  Your conspiracy appears to have worked, because that's what I'm working on right now.  

However, since I'm doing what you all asked, you now need to do something for me - post!


----------



## Laurel (Sep 13, 2004)

*Hopefully all illnesses were short lived!*

_For the sake of the story hour:_

So next time we play KOA we continue in the dungeon? Did we heal? Are we going to heal? 

So was the final vote to have Gertie design our *perfect* phoenix home and we all stash some cash away and then when more options and time is available we build?

Drat about this past weekend.... :-(  

Where we still going to try for this week? weekend?


----------



## Laurel (Sep 13, 2004)

*Happiness abounds*

oh and- 
FLY EAGLES FLY!!!! Crush thy enemy!!!! and during the first half of the first game unheard of for them!!!!!   

Though Dallas was less then stellar, but I still must hope that eventually some day they shall rise to greatness again!


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 13, 2004)

1) Next time we play KoA we're still in the dungeon, about to descend into the next level, unless you instead choose to explore further.  

2) I don't know if you did or are going to heal or rest.  But, you should probably heal, at least, if you have not already.  

3) I don't think there was a definitive stronghold vote.  

4) Agreed.  I wanted to play *something*  

5) Yes - as far as I know we're still going to try for this week/weekend.  Thursday appears to be free for everyone, so I think we should try to play then.  Please, let me know if that won't work.  Apart from thursday night, we should either play saturday night (after ren faire) or sunday afternoon.  

Let me know!


----------



## Laurel (Sep 13, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> 5) Yes - as far as I know we're still going to try for this week/weekend. Thursday appears to be free for everyone, so I think we should try to play then. Please, let me know if that won't work. Apart from thursday night, we should either play saturday night (after ren faire) or sunday afternoon.



Thursday 6pm works for us!
Saturday night or Sunday afternoon works for us.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 13, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> oh and-
> FLY EAGLES FLY!!!! Crush thy enemy!!!! and during the first half of the first game unheard of for them!!!!!
> 
> Though Dallas was less then stellar, but I still must hope that eventually some day they shall rise to greatness again!



 The Vikes won this weekend, too.  Huzzah!


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 13, 2004)

Double POST!  YARGH!


----------



## AIM-54 (Sep 13, 2004)

Damn you fans of teams that can win!  Damn you to hell!

The Saints look to be in for another typical season...   

Oh, well, BU hockey starts up in a coupla weeks...then we shall see!


----------



## Xath (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey, I'm a Ravens fan and they didn't win this weekend.

But the Orioles crushed the Yankees!
And the Terps kicked butt!

And we're off topic....so in the dungeon....do we want to go up a level or down a level?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 13, 2004)

The Stronghold:

I think we should wait until we have the funds to build our dream home.

Kat, Jeremiah, Gertie, Mik - what do you guys think?


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 13, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm a Ravens fan and they didn't win this weekend.
> 
> But the Orioles crushed the Yankees!
> And the Terps kicked butt!
> ...



 Up a level is just back up the library.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 14, 2004)

The story has been updated with about 20 manuscript pages.  Check it out, gang!  Let me know if you find typographical and grammatical errors!

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=89144


----------



## Xath (Sep 14, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Up a level is just back up the library.




But up a level gives you more sneak attack!


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 14, 2004)

God!  (I'm ignoring that, Gertie)

I updated the story hour - now make with the posting!


----------



## Laurel (Sep 14, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> But up a level gives you more sneak attack!



No down a level to face tougher monsters  

Are we healing? how long about does/will it take to heal everyone? Do we have scrolls or wands or potions or any such for healing?

Stronghold- wait on it. 

Going with universe though how much would just a simple tower cost? 
We can get that started now, but it has to be Oceanus/new Oceanus/Hywrl area- or some other place we can get materials and man power to build it...Then we can put aside equal amounts from everyone towards the more grand version of the palatial estate  .... and we keep adding to the account at intervals like a mortgage. Till we have all that we need/or all the we estimate we need.
If we find we like were the tower is set up then we can do instalments- tower first then bedrooms then kitchens or whatever order.... but make it a constant work in progress..


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 14, 2004)

I vote that we not build the stronghold on this plane at all... 

I think it would be much cooler to have an extra-planar abode.

Healing-- I think it's silly to sit around while Xath sings... but, if she would rather do that than use the wands, it'll work.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 14, 2004)

The tower thing is a possibility, but I don't see why it would be any more or less limited on location than something more elaborate.  You can put up a tower literally *anywhere* that the ground will allow it, including some places that won't.  

As for when you do it, it really doesn't matter.  If you guys decide to rest for a while after getting the sword, you can build it then (or at least start).  If you don't, you can have the thing be built as you pursue whatever mission is on your mind(s).  

I can't answer the healing questions off of the top of my head - somebody else?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 14, 2004)

I just think, if we're going to build a stronghold, we might as well go all out and do something funky and interesting..

So, I think it would be really neat to have the extra-planar house... or find some way to build it in the sky... or something cool like that...

If I'm alone in that, no big deal.  But, there's just something inherenly enjoyable about having a Star Gate as your front door.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 14, 2004)

As for where we're going-- we just talked our way past the huge construct... he's, at the moment, answering some questions about the guards that protect the sword.

I'm sure that he can point us in the right direction.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 14, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> As for where we're going-- we just talked our way past the huge construct... he's, at the moment, answering some questions about the guards that protect the sword.



He's going to answer questions during game time? or he is on IC thread?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 14, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> He's going to answer questions during game time? or he is on IC thread?



 He's already answered most of them-- it's what we did just before we wrapped up.

All we need to do now is ask him which direction we need to go-- shouldn't be too time consuming to do while we play on Thursday... and, if we do it then, everybody gets in on it.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 14, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> He's going to answer questions during game time? or he is on IC thread?



 I don't remember a lot of what he said-- Archonus was talking to him while I stood naggingly over his shoulder...

Can we maybe just get a quick recap of the stuff that the construct guy said about the gaurds, Kennon?  Might spawn some other questions we want to ask.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 14, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> He's already answered most of them-- it's what we did just before we wrapped up.
> All we need to do now is ask him which direction we need to go-- shouldn't be too time consuming to do while we play on Thursday... and, if we do it then, everybody gets in on it.



That's fine and just wasn't sure with how you stated it... so wanted to ask.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 14, 2004)

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> Damn you fans of teams that can win! Damn you to hell!
> 
> The Saints look to be in for another typical season...
> 
> Oh, well, BU hockey starts up in a coupla weeks...then we shall see!



It looks like dallas is shaping up as normal.... a string of losses... and they don't even have another sport to fall back on....  

Go Boston then!!!


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 14, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I vote that we not build the stronghold on this plane at all...
> 
> I think it would be much cooler to have an extra-planar abode.
> 
> Healing-- I think it's silly to sit around while Xath sings... but, if she would rather do that than use the wands, it'll work.



 You're just at the top of a stairwell.  Sound travels.  Singing and healing may attract attention.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 14, 2004)

Uhm...I don't remember what, precisely, he said. He seemed to be reacting to Archon's Bluestar, I remember that much.  

So, post questions on the IC thread, and I'll be more than happy to answer them.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 14, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> You're just at the top of a stairwell.  Sound travels.  Singing and healing may attract attention.



 I agree-- it seems silly to draw that sort of attention to us when we can accomplish the same goal through using the wands...

It's faster and more stealthy...  

However, on the other hand, we have been making a lot of noise so the singing itself may not draw any more attention than we have already drawn to ourselves..
But, at this point, it's still faster to use the wands.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 14, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> He's going to answer questions during game time? or he is on IC thread?



 The construct can answer questions whenever you wish, but remember that he was being relatively obtuse when answering Archon's questions.  

The basic summary was that 1) there are guardians down there and that 2) They're going to try to protect the sword from all comers, including you and 3) The spiritblade is somewhere close to where the old ward was shut down.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 14, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Uhm...I don't remember what, precisely, he said. He seemed to be reacting to Archon's Bluestar, I remember that much.
> 
> So, post questions on the IC thread, and I'll be more than happy to answer them.



 Well, archonus was asking about the guardians... that's all he was talking about, if I remember correctly-- and I think I do.

His reaction to the star was, as I recall, minimal because- as far as the construct knows- the Blue Star never turned Evil.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 14, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Well, archonus was asking about the guardians... that's all he was talking about, if I remember correctly-- and I think I do.
> 
> His reaction to the star was, as I recall, minimal because- as far as the construct knows- the Blue Star never turned Evil.



 Right.  The construct was, in fact, reacting _postively _to the Bluestar.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 14, 2004)

Healing: I orginially asked because I have no idea what we have in the bag of tricks- if we have a wand why not use it.

Questions: It was stated that it was answering questions currently, I was just trying to figure out the 'currently' game time or real time- we can probably _*wait to ask it anything for game time so everyone can hear and react or whatever to it*._

And yes so far as I remember as well Arhconus gave his name and then asked about the guardians.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 14, 2004)

Right.  It is currently answering questions in the sense that, as we left it, it was still talking to Archon.  However, it _can _answer questions currently in real life, as well.  Well, it can as soon as I get back from lunch, which I am leaving for in about 60 seconds.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 14, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Healing: I orginially asked because I have no idea what we have in the bag of tricks- if we have a wand why not use it.
> 
> Questions: It was stated that it was answering questions currently, I was just trying to figure out the 'currently' game time or real time- we can probably wait to ask it anything for game time so everyone can hear and react or whatever to it.
> And yes so far as I remember as well Arhconus gave his name and then asked about the guardians.



 We have a wand and a staff of healing-- Xath has been avoiding using them, though.  We've been using her song, instead.


----------



## Xath (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't mind using the staff or the wands.  In this case, I think it is appropriate.  However, we are going to have to recharge the staff at some point in the not so distant future, fyi.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 14, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> I don't mind using the staff or the wands.  In this case, I think it is appropriate.  However, we are going to have to recharge the staff at some point in the not so distant future, fyi.



 We should be able to do it after we get the blade without much trouble... all else fails, charge up Archonus and have him fuel it up.


----------



## Xath (Sep 15, 2004)

*The Pvt. 1st Class of Bad Timing*

Mik has CQ for all of Thursday.


----------



## AIM-54 (Sep 15, 2004)

That's PFC.  Just FYI.   

Yes, I am that big of a military nerd.

Although recently I've had trouble remembering that First Sergeant is 1SG...not sure why.

Why anyone here would care, I'm sure I'll never know...but there it is.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 15, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Mik has CQ for all of Thursday.



Now I'm hopping mad. I assume that Thursday is out for KoA then.  Any thoughts on preferring saturday night over sunday afternoon, then (or vice versa - it really doesn't matter to me)?

Dammit. *sighs*

In other news, I would like to do a quick weapon round-up. If you have a weapon with an alignment (anarchic, axiomatic, holy, unholy) or with an elemental aura (flame, frost, shock, etc.) could you please post the weapon and what alignment/aura it has. 

Thanks gang!


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 15, 2004)

In other other news, check out these threads - I'm interested to see what you guys think....

0 level spells as feats - http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1758107#post1758107

Personalized Weapons - http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=100888


----------



## Laurel (Sep 15, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> In other news, I would like to do a quick weapon round-up. If you have a weapon with an alignment (anarchic, axiomatic, holy, unholy) or with an elemental aura (flame, frost, shock, etc.) could you please post the weapon and what alignment/aura it has.



Here's my detailed list:
WHIP: Elemental- Shock; Alignment- None.


----------



## Xath (Sep 15, 2004)

Cold Iron Longsword +4
Dagger +3 Frost/Icy Burst


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 15, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Here's my detailed list:
> WHIP: Elemental- Shock; Alignment- None.



 Kat - since I know greg probably won't see this, would you check and see what Arfin has, for me?  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AIM-54 (Sep 15, 2004)

Kaereth can do lawful damage, according to the rules under _ki strike_, which, as I understand it from what it says (which is vague) is a constant, not something one turns on and off.  Specifically, it states: "At 4th level...unarmed attacks are treated as magic weapons for the purpose of dealing damage to creatures with damage reduction...At 10th level...unarmed attacks are treated as lawful weapons for the purpose of dealing damage to creatures with damage reduction".  That's pg. 41 of the PHB.

So, that's Kaereth.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 15, 2004)

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> Kaereth can do lawful damage, according to the rules under _ki strike_, which, as I understand it from what it says (which is vague) is a constant, not something one turns on and off.  Specifically, it states: "At 4th level...unarmed attacks are treated as magic weapons for the purpose of dealing damage to creatures with damage reduction...At 10th level...unarmed attacks are treated as lawful weapons for the purpose of dealing damage to creatures with damage reduction".  That's pg. 41 of the PHB.
> 
> So, that's Kaereth.



 Excellent.  Thanks.  

Yes - as far as I can tell, his Ki Strike is considered Magic and Lawful for the purposes of overcoming damage reduction.  

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Laurel (Sep 16, 2004)

*The middle man*



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> Kat - since I know greg probably won't see this, would you check and see what Arfin has, for me?



Here ya go direct quote:


			
				Greg said:
			
		

> I have a axe that does frost damage and axiomatic damage (vs chaotic)
> I have a hammer that does flame damage.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 16, 2004)

I couldn't ask for a better middle (wo)man than you, Kat!  

Greg is busy friday night - are you tagged, as well?


----------



## Laurel (Sep 17, 2004)

Should we be worried as the _why_ you are asking us about our weapons


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 17, 2004)

No.  It's actually to your benefit. I was making up treasure, and I wanted to make sure I wasn't giving you stuff that you already had.  

Just trying to expand your capabilities and all that.

--Kennon


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 17, 2004)

My sword is a flaming burst weapon... but, you (meaning Kennon) already knew that...


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 17, 2004)

Right - I asked you in person.  

Anyway, I can't give you treasure you have yet to earn, but I *can* post the details of the reforged _Luminus.  _

Inset in the blade, halfway between the tip and the ornate basket hilt is a murky sapphire.  While the diamond that once had its place seemed to constantly shine of some clear, inner light, this gem is dark, and cloudy.  When light catches it, it sometimes seems to flash, or crackle, as tiny bars of energy seem to dance through the gems clouded core.  

Once _Luminus, _the blade is now _Loss.  _It is a +3 Keen, Shocking Burst Longsword.  Identify reveals that is has at least one further ability locked away...only time will tell if Archon can unlock the remainder of it's secrets.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 17, 2004)

*looking back on evil people who just run away....*

um... so kinda off topic and going WAY back into the past.... Kennon, can you remember or re-make up what Nightgrove said when we interrupted him and the abbess? 
My note taking was apparently not at it's best mid-battle cuz I have that he said "XXXXX" which for some reason I just don't think is right :\


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 17, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> um... so kinda off topic and going WAY back into the past.... Kennon, can you remember or re-make up what Nightgrove said when we interrupted him and the abbess?
> My note taking was apparently not at it's best mid-battle cuz I have that he said "XXXXX" which for some reason I just don't think is right :\



 No - that's what he said.  It was actually "ksksksksksksksksks," so I can understand why you might have misunderstood, and written it down "XXXXX." 


Seriously, I'll look at my notes.  I don't have that notebook with me, but I suspect that I had it written down and ready for your entrance - but it's been so long that I can't recreate it from memory.  

If you'd prefer I just make it up, I can do that, too...but when it gets done will depend on how the day shakes out here at work.  

And I don't think I ever found out from you, Kat - I know Greg's busy tonight, but are you?


----------



## Laurel (Sep 17, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> And I don't think I ever found out from you, Kat - I know Greg's busy tonight, but are you?



Sorry thought I had answered that one! but looking back it seems not.
tonight-- I know I don't have to go to dulles (I currently loathe 66 and would rather drive circles for 4 hours in the target parking lot then get back on 66!!!!)

You guys up to anything?

Update: I think I am out for anything tonight  but we get to see everyone saturday or sunday right?


----------



## Laurel (Sep 17, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> No - that's what he said. It was actually "ksksksksksksksksks," so I can understand why you might have misunderstood, and written it down "XXXXX."
> Seriously, I'll look at my notes. I don't have that notebook with me, but I suspect that I had it written down and ready for your entrance - but it's been so long that I can't recreate it from memory.
> If you'd prefer I just make it up, I can do that, too...but when it gets done will depend on how the day shakes out here at work.



I _guess_ I can wait  .... I would rather have the actual quote if possible so I can wait (even if that is till we play again days, and days from now!)  

and hey I got all that jibberish from off the walls in the dungeon at least


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 17, 2004)

We're hanging at the Bauman abode, playin' a side modern game run by Senor Michols.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 20, 2004)

NOW we should have something to talk about, as well as the time, IC, to talk about it.   

My access to groove and msn has been spotty at work, but e-mail and the boards remain a viable route for discussion. 

So, let's see where we plan to go from here....


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, for starters, someone has to go tell Jaine what has just happened.

Justice would volunteer herself for that-- it's not going to be a lot of fun... but, she's more than willing to.

After we've done that, I think we should take a trip to One Oak... however, that can all be done over the boards or MSN if absolutely necessary.  I guess there could be combat... but, I pray there isn't.

Next, we have to decide what our "goal" becomes.  Do we want to spend the rest of the gaming questing for spirit blades? or slowly building our army and taking on Tain's forces?

Neither action is exclusive-- no matter what we try to do, we will be undertaking both of those options.  However, I think that one of them needs to be our main objective.

I think attempting to take out Tain and Tain's forces is the most important course of action.  At this point, there are three forces attempting to collect all the blades-- by taking out Tain, we remove one of those threats... and, now, we have help in doing that thanks to the Blue Star... may not be a pretty situation.  But, militarily, it is the best of all possible situations.

So, I think that we should either be leading armies in mass battles against Tain's army or plotting small missions to take out the leaders of those forces... maybe even trying to take Tain out in an assassination.

Lastly, we need to think about what we are going to do with the blades when we have all of them... we need to be researching and having people researching how to destroy them-- at this point, we have no reason to believe that anyone, other than the Blue Star, has the power to destroy the blades... as I was telling Gertie last night, we don't have a volcano to just throw these babies in.

We need to find a way to destroy them ourselves or we need to go about our business and let the Blue Star handle it...

... Really, maybe we do have another option.  We can travel to the Frozen North and sign a contract with Big Blue himself-- we find 'em, he destroys 'em?

Those are my current thoughts.  I will be at class for most of the day-- I may have a little time in the afternoon to stop by the library and check the boards... but, outside of that, no access to technology at all... *sigh*


----------



## Xath (Sep 20, 2004)

One thing we can't just ignore right now is that we've just created a schism within the party.  We'll need to resolve that one way or another before we can make the next phase of plan.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 20, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> One thing we can't just ignore right now is that we've just created a schism within the party.  We'll need to resolve that one way or another before we can make the next phase of plan.



 How severe is said schism?

It's understandable that everybody may not agree with the idea, but you've essentially lost nothing.  You've simply traded one spirit blade for another (albeit one that can theoretically protect itself), which means the circle has approximately the same bargaining power as it did before...

Additionally, you're *also* hosting the equivalent of foreign royalty. 

Also, all in-game issues aside, the schism is only as severe as you make it.  Your reactions will drive the game from this point forward, but bear in mind that the more extreme the reaction, the more likely it is to bring the game to a screaming halt.  I can't and won't tell you what to do with your characters, but I would encourage you to remember that making group-style adventuring impossible in-game is pretty much a KoA killer.

So, do what you have to do to repair the schism, and let's move on.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 20, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> It's understandable that everybody may not agree with the idea, but you've essentially lost nothing. You've simply traded one spirit blade for another (albeit one that can theoretically protect itself), which means the circle has approximately the same bargaining power as it did before...



So the decision has been/was made? 

I was unaware of this.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 20, 2004)

*great googly moogly*



			
				Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Well, for starters, someone has to go tell Jaine what has just happened.
> 
> Justice would volunteer herself for that-- it's not going to be a lot of fun... but, she's more than willing to.



 Archonus Bluestar (AB) volunteers.  He has orders to take news of the agreement to the queen, himself.  



			
				Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> After we've done that, I think we should take a trip to One Oak... however, that can all be done over the boards or MSN if absolutely necessary. I guess there could be combat... but, I pray there isn't.



 You've got the teleporting boots.  Any time you want to make a trip, go to it.  How many people decide to go will probably effect the possibility of combat, so let me know what the travelling population will be.  



			
				Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Next, we have to decide what our "goal" becomes. Do we want to spend the rest of the gaming questing for spirit blades? or slowly building our army and taking on Tain's forces?
> 
> Neither action is exclusive-- no matter what we try to do, we will be undertaking both of those options. However, I think that one of them needs to be our main objective.
> 
> So, I think that we should either be leading armies in mass battles against Tain's army or plotting small missions to take out the leaders of those forces... maybe even trying to take Tain out in an assassination.



  My status as the universe aside, I recommend small special-operations style missions with dual purposes: capturing spirit blades and removing major leaders.  Mass combat is mega-fun, and you could probably increase the size of your army further with some well-played diplomatic missions.  

Nonetheless, capturing and killing the leaders of Tain's forces (or Tain himself) is probably the most likely avenue for success.  It minimizes your use of distasteful forces (Black Orcs, Bluestar) as well as the risks to your own loyal subjects. Furthermore, with as Tain loses his grip on the indigenous powers of the Falcon Kingdom, Jaine stands to gain much of what he loses.  Nobles that the King has terrorized into supporting his war can now redirect their resources to defend against the draconid hordes, etc.  Essentially, if Tain falls, they're back to looking for a King/Queen, and you have those in spades!   



			
				Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> We need to find a way to destroy them ourselves or we need to go about our business and let the Blue Star handle it...



It's certainly possible.  You might be able to use your burgeoning deal with the Bluestar to learn how they can be destroyed, and then destroy them yourselves...but you'd probably have to be a little sneaky about it.  



			
				Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> ... Really, maybe we do have another option. We can travel to the Frozen North and sign a contract with Big Blue himself-- we find 'em, he destroys 'em?



Dangerous, but it makes a cool scene in my head.  It would let you check on the status of Igosha, as well as whatever other Spirit Blades he may already have.  I'm not sure where the above-mentioned schism is strongest, but would a communal trip north save the circle?  Just remember, it also might end with all of you becoming mindless undead thralls.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 20, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> So the decision has been/was made?
> 
> I was unaware of this.



 I e-mailed everyone yesterday.  Did everybody get that?  Xath decided to support the deal.  Check your junkmail folders, in case my gmail account got shunted there!


----------



## Laurel (Sep 20, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> After we've done that, I think we should take a trip to One Oak... however, that can all be done over the boards or MSN if absolutely necessary. I guess there could be combat... but, I pray there isn't.



Unless people just decide to leave others out we have to wait till game time to do this or whatever our next course of action is-- We are a group we do it as a group, and everyone should be able to have input.

EDIT:As Kennon's e-mail stated we should start the next game still standing as we were the agreement just having been made.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 20, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> One thing we can't just ignore right now is that we've just created a schism within the party. We'll need to resolve that one way or another before we can make the next phase of plan.



Agreed.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 20, 2004)

*Mansblade, as Promised*

Attached is the picture of the blade Archonus Bluestar brought with him.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 20, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Unless people just decide to leave others out we have to wait till game time to do this or whatever our next course of action is-- We are a group we do it as a group, and everyone should be able to have input.
> 
> EDIT:As Kennon's e-mail stated we should start the next game still standing as we were the agreement just having been made.



 As of this moment, I plan to start the next session with Xath stepping over "the line."  However, I encourge you guys to discuss IC or OOC as much as possible between then and now, so that we don't just have a rehash of the negotiations when we play, next.  We've already devoted a couple of hours to it - let's not get bogged down in it.  

The one exception I will claim to the above plan is if it becomes apparent that it will be a long time before we play - at that point, I'll encourage you to take discussions to the IC thread, e-mail, or messenger, so that the game isn't perpetually stuck in Caer Melyn, with everybody staring at each other over the sword.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 20, 2004)

Another idea - 

For those of you interested in trying to free Gyan Thunderheart, you could always just attack him.  Re-deadification is the first step in de-zombification.  If he remains undead, he's no worse off than he was before.  If he really dies and his soul is released, then he's in dwarf heaven, _and _there's no one to take the sword north, based on the deal as it stands at the moment.  _Something _would have to change, although there's no telling what that change might entail...

Of course, all of that assumes that you have the capability of overcoming a legendary dwarven warrior without the aid of any spells....


----------



## Xath (Sep 20, 2004)

Question for you Kennon.  As Archon Bluestar tossed down the mansblade, did the amulet sparkle more brightly?


----------



## Xath (Sep 20, 2004)

Also, taking a note from William T. Riker's book...

Does Archon have a middle name?  It'd be nice if we could call one of the split persons Archonus, and one of them something else...much less confusing.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 20, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Question for you Kennon. As Archon Bluestar tossed down the mansblade, did the amulet sparkle more brightly?



Yes. Brighter than when it's in the presence of only one blade, but not exploding with light, since you're not as close as you were when you were in the dungeon. 

Good question - I was wondering if any of you would pick up on that.

EDIT: In short (in case I wasn't clear) as far as the amulet is concerned, it _is _a spirit blade.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 20, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Also, taking a note from William T. Riker's book...
> 
> Does Archon have a middle name?  It'd be nice if we could call one of the split persons Archonus, and one of them something else...much less confusing.



 In text, I suggest that we refer to them as AA (Archonus Arendorr) and AB (Archonus Bluestar).  Middle names are not common in KoA - most people just have a given name and surname.  

In-game, I think it may just have to be confusing unless one of them arbitrarily changes his name.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 20, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> One thing we can't just ignore right now is that we've just created a schism within the party.  We'll need to resolve that one way or another before we can make the next phase of plan.



 At the risk of sound harsh:

Realistically, I don't think there should be a schism.  We've done things democratically for a long time... the majority has crossed the line and, as such, what's done is done.  

Need to just keep moving along.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 20, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> It's certainly possible.  You might be able to use your burgeoning deal with the Bluestar to learn how they can be destroyed, and then destroy them yourselves...but you'd probably have to be a little sneaky about it.




I have an idea!!!

We gather some of our wizards (with Penny as their leader?) and send them North to "study" with the Blue Star... using them as our "eyes and ears" (think Wheel of Time) to learn how to destroy the Blades ourselves... 

What do you think?

(and, maybe we could even send Archonus A.!! I feel that he needs to diversify his classes--He's much too mono-class-- time for levels in WIZARD! Just think! He could be a SPELLS caster!)


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 20, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Yes. Brighter than when it's in the presence of only one blade, but not exploding with light, since you're not as close as you were when you were in the dungeon.
> 
> Good question - I was wondering if any of you would pick up on that.
> 
> EDIT: In short (in case I wasn't clear) as far as the amulet is concerned, it _is _a spirit blade.



 I thought about it while we were playing, but was under the impression that it only worked for that particular blade and not ALL of the blades.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 20, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Another idea -
> 
> For those of you interested in trying to free Gyan Thunderheart, you could always just attack him.  Re-deadification is the first step in de-zombification.  If he remains undead, he's no worse off than he was before.  If he really dies and his soul is released, then he's in dwarf heaven, _and _there's no one to take the sword north, based on the deal as it stands at the moment.  _Something _would have to change, although there's no telling what that change might entail...
> 
> Of course, all of that assumes that you have the capability of overcoming a legendary dwarven warrior without the aid of any spells....



 Additional perk to working with the Blue Star: potential destruction of all those undead.

*Justice rubs her hands together in anticipation*


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 20, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I thought about it while we were playing, but was under the impression that it only worked for that particular blade and not ALL of the blades.



 Well, the I don't think you knew one way or the other.  However, it's now quite clear that it works on multiple blades, because it works on this one.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 21, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Well, the I don't think you knew one way or the other.  However, it's now quite clear that it works on multiple blades, because it works on this one.



 EXCELLENT!


----------



## Laurel (Sep 21, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I have an idea!!!
> 
> We gather some of our wizards (with Penny as their leader?) and send them North to "study" with the Blue Star... using them as our "eyes and ears" (think Wheel of Time) to learn how to destroy the Blades ourselves...
> 
> ...



Um, I don't think we should be sending what little force we have north. Since as soon as they go North there is a BIG chance we will loose them completely and just end up fighting them later. 

But till we play next and find out all the details of the agreement I don't think we can say anything definite.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 21, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Another idea -



Have another idea that may help with things, but want to wait for game time to discuss.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 21, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> At the risk of sound harsh:
> Realistically, I don't think there should be a schism. We've done things democratically for a long time... the majority has crossed the line and, as such, what's done is done.
> Need to just keep moving along.



Well, one schism is one member of the circle still isn't part of the circle....and that has nothing to do with the discussion taking place, but it's also not something I just want to say 'okay they all pleadged again' since she does have some issues....

As for the rest of any other schism we will have to see at next game....


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 21, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Um, I don't think we should be sending what little force we have north. Since as soon as they go North there is a BIG chance we will loose them completely and just end up fighting them later.
> 
> But till we play next and find out all the details of the agreement I don't think we can say anything definite.



 This is reason #1 that I don't think AA should be going up there.

However, it may be the only way to find out how to destroy them ourselves... so, it may be worth it to gain the information.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 21, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Well, one schism is one member of the circle still isn't part of the circle....and that has nothing to do with the discussion taking place, but it's also not something I just want to say 'okay they all pleadged again' since she does have some issues....
> 
> As for the rest of any other schism we will have to see at next game....




Can I ask you to rephrase?  Didn't quite understand what you were getting at.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 21, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Um, I don't think we should be sending what little force we have north. Since as soon as they go North there is a BIG chance we will loose them completely and just end up fighting them later.
> 
> But till we play next and find out all the details of the agreement I don't think we can say anything definite.



 And, when I say some-- I mean between 3 and 5.


----------



## AIM-54 (Sep 21, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> At the risk of sound harsh:
> 
> Realistically, I don't think there should be a schism.  We've done things democratically for a long time... the majority has crossed the line and, as such, what's done is done.
> 
> Need to just keep moving along.




Concur.  It's a difficult decision that sucks to have to make, but there's no reason for anyone to get dramatic.  Though Archon is allowed to brood...that's comic relief at this point. 

Better to expend the energy on defeating the primary enemy at hand.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 21, 2004)

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> Concur.  It's a difficult decision that sucks to have to make, but there's no reason for anyone to get dramatic.  Though Archon is allowed to brood...that's comic relief at this point.
> 
> Better to expend the energy on defeating the primary enemy at hand.



 Amen my wise brother!!


----------



## Xath (Sep 21, 2004)

Kat, what's Arfin's take on all of this?  That's the only one I don't really know.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 21, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Kat, what's Arfin's take on all of this? That's the only one I don't really know.



You will have to ask Arfin IC or greg out, which may mean waiting till we play next.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 21, 2004)

*The broad less religious meaning*



			
				Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Can I ask you to rephrase? Didn't quite understand what you were getting at.



Kareth, Xath, Archonus, Justice and Arfin are all still sworn to each other through the circle of the pheonix oath.  L'Aurel was severed from that oath and kicked out due to rebirth....
So when speaking of schisms in the group, that is one, since she is not actually apart of the circle anymore....
But as stated that has nothing to do with current issues/problems/whatever is going on or any other possible schism.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 21, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> And, when I say some-- I mean between 3 and 5.



How many do we have? and isn't Penny our number two in terms of power under Randall?

And if you agree that AA shouldn't go up there I don't think we should be sending anyone up there for any reason.

Why not work the knowledge into the agreement.....? He can teach without someone going to the North.  
Or since you have already agreed to AB terms have AA or Arfin make the demand, since very slightly may help either of them with coming to more agreeable terms.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 21, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Kareth, Xath, Archonus, Justice and Arfin are all still sworn to each other through the circle of the pheonix oath.  L'Aurel was severed from that oath and kicked out due to rebirth....
> So when speaking of schisms in the group, that is one, since she is not actually apart of the circle anymore....
> But as stated that has nothing to do with current issues/problems/whatever is going on or any other possible schism.



 That's true - I hadn't considered that as being a part of another schism.  Thank you very much for reminding me.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 21, 2004)

There's actually about 300 blue mages (about 100 of which were from the Tower of the Red in Oceanus) in New Oceanus/Hyrwl.  

Yes, Penny is your number 2, or at least tied for the position.  

It's a bad idea to send anyone North alone.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 21, 2004)

Also, I want to take this time to curse the Philadelphia Eagles to the deepest depths of HELL!!!!


----------



## Laurel (Sep 21, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> That's true - I hadn't considered that as being a part of another schism. Thank you very much for reminding me.



I almost forgot till the mind spells where bwing thrown around last time and people where reminding others of the bonus to saves there....   Luckily they didn't try that with scaly horse face   Just too much for all those eyes


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 21, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> I almost forgot till the mind spells where bwing thrown around last time and people where reminding others of the bonus to saves there....   Luckily they didn't try that with scaly horse face   Just too much for all those eyes



 Well they would have, but there just wasn't time.  (I wouldn't want you to feel left out, after all)


----------



## Xath (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey, at least they thought you were a threat....


----------



## Laurel (Sep 21, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Hey, at least they thought you were a threat....



So instead Kareth the dragon slayer distracts and Arhcon takes the pain while you go in for the kill


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 21, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Hey, at least they thought you were a threat....



 They *did* think you were a threat - that's why they turned that antimagic field on you...paralyzed your strength.  In order to have done that, they had to have thought _you had a strength.  _

So, take some small comfort in that.


----------



## Archon (Sep 21, 2004)

*Silence IS his wisdom!!*

whew!! finally back on the boards (evrybody thank kennon for letting me borrow a LAN cable as to stabalize my Internet connection).
anyway, despite what you guys might be worrying about, Archon isn't going anywhere by himself. he's sticking with the group. Gertie and I worked out a scene in which she convinces him to stay. 
He might not agree with the group's decision, but he has decided to trust Xath. You can expect to see a less broody Archon during future game sessions. he might even wear something other then black. 
i personally had a couple other ideas on where i could take Archon, but like i told Kennon, this way is the best for the group and will be just as interesting as the others. And hey, just remember the happier Archon gets, the farther he can plummet into despair. 
you haven't seen the last of Mr. Stoic. Trust me.
peice,
mik aka "Punching Bag"


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 21, 2004)

Archon said:
			
		

> whew!! finally back on the boards (evrybody thank kennon for letting me borrow a LAN cable as to stabalize my Internet connection).
> anyway, despite what you guys might be worrying about, Archon isn't going anywhere by himself. he's sticking with the group. Gertie and I worked out a scene in which she convinces him to stay.
> He might not agree with the group's decision, but he has decided to trust Xath. You can expect to see a less broody Archon during future game sessions. he might even wear something other then black.
> i personally had a couple other ideas on where i could take Archon, but like i told Kennon, this way is the best for the group and will be just as interesting as the others. And hey, just remember the happier Archon gets, the farther he can plummet into despair.
> ...



 Mr. Stoic?  

I was pretty sure that his nick-name started with a "B," and ended with a "Rood"...?

Ah, we kid because we love.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 22, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Kareth, Xath, Archonus, Justice and Arfin are all still sworn to each other through the circle of the pheonix oath.  L'Aurel was severed from that oath and kicked out due to rebirth....
> So when speaking of schisms in the group, that is one, since she is not actually apart of the circle anymore....
> But as stated that has nothing to do with current issues/problems/whatever is going on or any other possible schism.



 I don't think that any schism is necessairly caused by the oath itself... but the difference in opinion, in general... so, I don't think it is anything that L'Aurel is exempt from... (ie-- Xath and Archoun's issues with the situation are beyond the Oath).

But, because we've chosen to do things democratically, I don't think there should be a problem at all.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 22, 2004)

Archon said:
			
		

> whew!! finally back on the boards (evrybody thank kennon for letting me borrow a LAN cable as to stabalize my Internet connection).
> anyway, despite what you guys might be worrying about, Archon isn't going anywhere by himself. he's sticking with the group. Gertie and I worked out a scene in which she convinces him to stay.
> He might not agree with the group's decision, but he has decided to trust Xath. You can expect to see a less broody Archon during future game sessions. he might even wear something other then black.
> i personally had a couple other ideas on where i could take Archon, but like i told Kennon, this way is the best for the group and will be just as interesting as the others. And hey, just remember the happier Archon gets, the farther he can plummet into despair.
> ...



 If anything causes a problem (with Justice, at least) I think it is this reasoning from Archonus.

The Circle comes first and the circle operates democratically-- Archonus knows that and, being a man of honor, needs to come out and admit that he is in the minority... so, he needs to go along with the wishes of the group.

I realize that he and Xath have a bond different than the Oath.  But, if he comes out and says something like this with Justice around-- she will blow up because it implies that you do not trust the group-- and, you have sworn your life ETERNALLY to the group and, as such, if you don't trust it, I would say that you have broken that Oath.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 22, 2004)

No one answered my question about who is telling Jaine from several days ago?

Do I just assume that means it's Justice since she volunteered?


----------



## Xath (Sep 22, 2004)

Archonus Bluestar said he was going to tell her.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 22, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> If anything causes a problem (with Justice, at least) I think it is this reasoning from Archonus.
> 
> The Circle comes first and the circle operates democratically-- Archonus knows that and, being a man of honor, needs to come out and admit that he is in the minority... so, he needs to go along with the wishes of the group.
> 
> I realize that he and Xath have a bond different than the Oath.  But, if he comes out and says something like this with Justice around-- she will blow up because it implies that you do not trust the group-- and, you have sworn your life ETERNALLY to the group and, as such, if you don't trust it, I would say that you have broken that Oath.



 To everyone:  

Rules wise, the long and short of it is this: there's nothing wrong, in the oath, with disagreeing with the majority.  You're opinion cannot alter the effect the oath has on you, and holding a contrary one is not enough to break the Eternal, Mortally Severe _Oath_ _of_ _Alliance_.

The only thing that _would _break the oath of alliance would be to act in a manner specifically contrary to the decision of the circle.  Such a thing could hardly be the act of an ally, and is in fact the act of a totally independent actor.  In such a case, the oath would be broken, and whomever would start suffering the penalties.  

Therefore, the way to avoid such a circumstance is to - in character - convince a majority of the members of the circle that you've made the right choice, or that your opinion is correct.  

You guys get some pretty sweet benefits for having the oath, and I don't think it's unreasonable to assume that the oath would prevent those who swore it from taking their ball and going home any time they disagree.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 22, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Archonus Bluestar said he was going to tell her.



He volunteered, but you don't have to let him be the one. If it were me, I wouldn't let talk to the queen alone, at first. He has the benefit (trust wise) of appearing to be a mostly-unmodified Archonus, but a little caution can't hurt. 

He still wants to tell her, but I assume you guys will want to be in the room?

(this should answer Liz's question, as well)


----------



## Laurel (Sep 22, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> No one answered my question about who is telling Jaine from several days ago?
> 
> Do I just assume that means it's Justice since she volunteered?



Unless someone specifically says 'I am not going' plan on everyone going at this point.  
If we play thursday and start from Xath crossing the line we can discuss it then.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 22, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Archonus Bluestar said he was going to tell her.



 I don't think he should-- in fact, Justice won't let him without a fight... probably both verbal and physical.

As a friend, I think Jaine needs a little preparation before some guy that looks just like the jerk that just left her marches in to talk to her... that'd be a little MORE shocking that I think she is ready for.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 22, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Unless someone specifically says 'I am not going' plan on everyone going at this point.
> If we play thursday and start from Xath crossing the line we can discuss it then.



 Was just trying to get it figured out before Thursday as to save some time-- however, we can certainly drop it until then.

However, I think Archonus Bluestar should be kept away from Jaine until we've talked to her-- explain what's happened-- and then let him into the room.

So, in response to Kennon's post-- unless he does something so convincing I cannot deny the logic behind it, I doubt I'd want him to be the one that tells her.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 22, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Was just trying to get it figured out before Thursday as to save some time-- however, we can certainly drop it until then.
> 
> However, I think Archonus Bluestar should be kept away from Jaine until we've talked to her-- explain what's happened-- and then let him into the room.
> 
> So, in response to Kennon's post-- unless he does something so convincing I cannot deny the logic behind it, I doubt I'd want him to be the one that tells her.



So we go in to wherever Jaine is first, since I agree we need to prep Jaine for double Archonus's.  We can go in either all at once or with someone in the hallway waiting with AB or if someone does not want to go but that can be decided game day-- 
We can even have the door open so he knows we are not lying to Jaine an action of good faith.  Then AB and someone (if anyone stayed outside with him but wants to enter) comes in.  
AB does need to be there, not as the solo bringer of news, but Jaine and AB deserve to ask us and each other whatever questions they want/need to.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 22, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> So we go in to wherever Jaine is first, since I agree we need to prep Jaine for double Archonus's.  We can go in either all at once or with someone in the hallway waiting with AB or if someone does not want to go but that can be decided game day--
> We can even have the door open so he knows we are not lying to Jaine an action of good faith.  Then AB and someone (if anyone stayed outside with him but wants to enter) comes in.
> AB does need to be there, not as the solo bringer of news, but Jaine and AB deserve to ask us and each other whatever questions they want/need to.



 Agree!


----------



## Laurel (Sep 22, 2004)

May all computers be banished to a warm damp forest to slowly rust with parties every other day to simply take a baseball bat to them!!!


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 22, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Was just trying to get it figured out before Thursday as to save some time-- however, we can certainly drop it until then.
> 
> However, I think Archonus Bluestar should be kept away from Jaine until we've talked to her-- explain what's happened-- and then let him into the room.
> 
> So, in response to Kennon's post-- unless he does something so convincing I cannot deny the logic behind it, I doubt I'd want him to be the one that tells her.



 Since he is offering an informal treaty as the emissary of a foreign power, he believes he has both the right and obligation to present the treaty to the leader in question.  

He will not object to having you there with him, but he (of course) won't let you offer Jaine a treaty that in fact originated with him.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 22, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Since he is offering an informal treaty as the emissary of a foreign power, he believes he has both the right and obligation to present the treaty to the leader in question.
> 
> He will not object to having you there with him, but he (of course) won't let you offer Jaine a treaty that in fact originated with him.



But we can prep her for who the emissary is with him standing outside the door-- like a formal court. We are the ones annoucing him, and giving Jaine a chance to priavtely (well, as private as with all of us standing there can be) ready herself for dealing with both Arhconus'.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 22, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> But we can prep her for who the emissary is with him standing outside the door-- like a formal court. We are the ones annoucing him, and giving Jaine a chance to priavtely (well, as private as with all of us standing there can be) ready herself for dealing with both Arhconus'.



 That works for me.  Others?


----------



## Xath (Sep 22, 2004)

Nod, I'd say that we shouldn't leave him alone out there, though.  Why not have both Archons wait outside, that way they each insure that the other doesn't try to slip away.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 22, 2004)

I have calculated experience points for last session: 

In addition to anything I have already posted, you get 1950 experience points. That goes for everyone.

EDIT: I am led to believe that it is a total of 2950 XP.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 22, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> That works for me.  Others?



 Works for me, too.

But, I don't know how I feel about both Archonus' out there-- it may be very overwhelming for Jaine to have both of them walk in...

Thoughts, people?


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 22, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Works for me, too.
> 
> But, I don't know how I feel about both Archonus' out there-- it may be very overwhelming for Jaine to have both of them walk in...
> 
> Thoughts, people?



 Well, odds are she's not going to die if she's sees them.  At worst, she'll get megapissed and throw something.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 22, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Works for me, too.
> But, I don't know how I feel about both Archonus' out there-- it may be very overwhelming for Jaine to have both of them walk in...
> Thoughts, people?



That's what we are going in early to prepare her for- AB is the emissary telling her who he is will establish the two archonus'.
There will be some shock no matter what we say for her to actually see them, be in the same room with both. But it is better to have her face both now.

The idea of him staying in the hallway or not is a personal choice for him. I don't think it really matters for the group, circle, or Jaine if he is in there at first or not.
Just as it is a personal choice for everyone else if they are there or not.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 22, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I have calculated experience points for last session:
> 
> In addition to anything I have already posted, you get 1950 experience points. That goes for everyone.
> 
> EDIT: I am led to believe that it is a total of 2950 XP.



Total of 2950EP being Role Playing XP and battle XP?

Cool beans!

Since we are heading back to Hywrl and have the possibility to ask for fun stuff, do we have a total of how much individually we have??  Did we ever say about how much everyone is donating to the fort/castle/tower?


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 22, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Total of 2950EP being Role Playing XP and battle XP?
> 
> Cool beans!
> 
> Since we are heading back to Hywrl and have the possibility to ask for fun stuff, do we have a total of how much individually we have??  Did we ever say about how much everyone is donating to the fort/castle/tower?



 Yes.  Precisely.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 22, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Total of 2950EP being Role Playing XP and battle XP?
> 
> Cool beans!
> 
> Since we are heading back to Hywrl and have the possibility to ask for fun stuff, do we have a total of how much individually we have??  Did we ever say about how much everyone is donating to the fort/castle/tower?



 We don't know how much the castle is going to cost b/c we have made no decisions about where to build it/how to build/why to build it etc, etc, etc...

But, as I have said before: extra-planar is my vote!


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 22, 2004)

The story hour has a short update!


----------



## Xath (Sep 22, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Since we are heading back to Hywrl and have the possibility to ask for fun stuff, do we have a total of how much individually we have??  Did we ever say about how much everyone is donating to the fort/castle/tower?




Total	463935gp

That is the total value of all of our coins, gems, and art.  Devided by 6, it means that we each have 77322.5 at our disposal.  Everyone can determine how much of that they'll put towards the stronghold, and that'll give me a good number to start planning with.


----------



## Archon (Sep 22, 2004)

*Duality of Soul*

AA, if he goes inside to talk with Jaine at all, will wait outside with AB. It will give them a couple moments to bond. 
AA will let him know what he did to Jaine. and hopefully will get a chance to talk with Jaine for a second and explain to her that AB never betrayed her and thus should not recieve the scorn and shame of AA's deeds.
AB is the stronger soul between the two Archons. he was the one who has been withstanding the corruption of the Bluestar. He is the one who sold his service to the Lichlord to correct a mishap that could have ended the world. He is NOT the one responsible for the queen's despair. Plus AB is the REAL Archon. AA is the product of AB's choice. And when AA learns the truth of all of this i can expect him to have an identity crisis.
i hope this helps clear up the AA/AB issue.  Just keep in mind that none of the characters, except maybe L'Aurel knows who or what AB is. we can't assume, IC, that they are both the same person. So until we know the truth they should be treated differently; AA as a member of the Circle and AB as an agent of the Bluestar. Do not be fooled by appearances, just because AB looks like Archonus does not mean that he is the same as AA.
Anyway, i'm out like the runner on second who forgot to tag up.
peice,
the michols


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 22, 2004)

While I might disagree with the philosophical underpinnings of which is the more real Archon, the above is good policy, for the moment.  

Really, they're both equally real - they're just from disparate realities.  One is a result of a correction of Time, while the other cannot have ceased to be without the reason for Time's correction to have ceased to be, as well.  Thus, we have the current reality, with 2 Archons who are both real, and both necessary for the space-time continuum.  

....or something.  Sometimes, I confuse even myself....


----------



## Laurel (Sep 22, 2004)

*In case you can't tell I'm joking*

I figured out how we solve the riddle: we kill them both at the exact same moment!!!!


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 23, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> I figured out how we solve the riddle: we kill them both at the exact same moment!!!!



 GENIUS!  DO IT!  

(also a joke)


----------



## Laurel (Sep 23, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Total    463935gp
> 
> That is the total value of all of our coins, gems, and art. Devided by 6, it means that we each have 77322.5 at our disposal. Everyone can determine how much of that they'll put towards the stronghold, and that'll give me a good number to start planning with.



Awesome thanks oh great record keeper!  

Xath puts forth the cool idea and then each chips in whatever 

hmmm... have to see how much goggles of the night would cost- no wait, if I just let Arhconus get them then steal them they are free for me!!!  Cause really goggles of the night soooo what I need (NOT!)


----------



## Archon (Sep 23, 2004)

*toys*

....i like my goggles...


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 23, 2004)

Your goggles that do not exist?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 23, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Your goggles that do not exist?



 Justice has something that she needs to pay for... something she's been putting a lot of thought into... but, that'll all happen with time.

However, I think that assuming we'll have enough to make the stronghold right now-- and have it be everything we do want-- is a little out of our range...

Is the plan still to wait until we've gathered some more treasure?


----------



## Xath (Sep 23, 2004)

Really, buildings aren't all that expensive.  With the kind of money we have, we could build a really nice and defendable stronghold right now.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 23, 2004)

*For the stronghold*

For now lets just have poeple put money in and see what we have.  Some may give just enough, some may give more, and some may give all.... it will just depend.  
From there we will have a better feel of what is even possible at this stage, and then we can ask if want to bother now or not....but again, first we just need to have everyone put whatever amount they will in and take it out of the available for every whim gp stash.  From there we can decide.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 23, 2004)

*Too many to choose from*



			
				Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Justice has something that she needs to pay for... something she's been putting a lot of thought into... but, that'll all happen with time.



....a rod for the Duke.... 

Sorry could resist.

but kinda along those same lines as we go up in powers we may start looking at stuff that needs more cash should we start bank accounts at Xath Express?

Example, this time L'aurel donates some gold towards the circle house, but doesn't use the rest.... she is however dreaming of this pair of goggle's... some might call them night goggles, but they are very expensive.  
Can we place whatever people don't use into a pile marked for them?? 
Or if you can't buy it at the time oh, well sorry no go??


----------



## Xath (Sep 23, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> ....a rod for the Duke....





Teeheehee...rod...duke...


----------



## Xath (Sep 24, 2004)

Arfin!  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 24, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Arfin!  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!



 *sniffles*

I'll miss the little guy.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 24, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *sniffles*
> 
> I'll miss the little guy.



 I believe that he was medium sized, at least.   

I hate to leave us in the middle of combat like we had to do - any ideas on when next we can play?


----------



## Laurel (Sep 24, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I believe that he was medium sized, at least.



 The low end of Medium however....



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> I hate to leave us in the middle of combat like we had to do - any ideas on when next we can play?



Next week?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 24, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> The low end of Medium however....
> 
> Next week?



 Does Monday work for people?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 24, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I believe that he was medium sized, at least.
> 
> I hate to leave us in the middle of combat like we had to do - any ideas on when next we can play?



 Yes, Medium... but, "little" isn't a size catagory... he's just short... and, as such, little!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 24, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Does Monday work for people?



 Scratch that-- Group for school is meeting Monday.

That only leaves Tuesday for Kennon and me.


----------



## Archon (Sep 24, 2004)

*Towering Oaks are Intimidating?*

so far we've scorched, axed, choked and laddered these assassins to death. i think we should try and take at least one, preferably two, alive so we can question them.
if worse comes to worst, then we can just have Xath "Kiss of Life",  aka make out with, one of the dead assassins. 
peice,
mik aka "miktastic"


----------



## Laurel (Sep 24, 2004)

*Considering how weak they are*



			
				Archon said:
			
		

> so far we've scorched, axed, choked and laddered these assassins to death. i think we should try and take at least one, preferably two, alive so we can question them.
> if worse comes to worst, then we can just have Xath "Kiss of Life", aka make out with, one of the dead assassins.
> peice,
> mik aka "miktastic"



She looses a lot by kiss of death... L'Aurel wouldn't be happy with ressurecting someone just to get info from them.
Next game you can say, "Take one alive"..... and we can try :\


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 24, 2004)

Archon said:
			
		

> so far we've scorched, axed, choked and laddered these assassins to death. i think we should try and take at least one, preferably two, alive so we can question them.
> if worse comes to worst, then we can just have Xath "Kiss of Life",  aka make out with, one of the dead assassins.
> peice,
> mik aka "miktastic"



 She doesn't know them-- probably making the Kiss of Life thing a little less appealing and a lot more dangerous.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 24, 2004)

*I saw a Towering Oak once, and it was so scary I peed my pants*



			
				Archon said:
			
		

> so far we've scorched, axed, choked and laddered these assassins to death. i think we should try and take at least one, preferably two, alive so we can question them.
> if worse comes to worst, then we can just have Xath "Kiss of Life", aka make out with, one of the dead assassins.
> peice,
> mik aka "miktastic"



Good idea. Next "round" you can have Archon shout out something to that effect.

I will, however, agree with Liz that the make out of life is probably a little risky, especially with a negative level for Xath possible. Probably switch to subdual, just in case.

On the other hand, if somebody has access to the spell "speak with dead," that could get you some information, as well.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 24, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Good idea. Next "round" you can have Archon shout out something to that effect.
> 
> I will, however, agree with Liz that the make out of life is probably a little risky, especially with a negative level for Xath possible. Probably switch to subdual, just in case.
> 
> On the other hand, if somebody has access to the spell "speak with dead," that could get you some information, as well.



 I can cast Speak with Dead-- and I have it ready!


----------



## Xath (Sep 24, 2004)

CPR the spell is limited to PCs and very important NPCs.  Sheesh.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 24, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> CPR the spell is limited to PCs and very important NPCs.  Sheesh.



 I think that's reasonable.  With "Speak With Dead" available, is keeping them alive no longer a priority?


----------



## Laurel (Sep 24, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I think that's reasonable. With "Speak With Dead" available, is keeping them alive no longer a priority?



If we want answers then alive it must be.  Dead they have the choice not to talk and you can't really intimidate a dead thing.... so if someone wants them alive yell it on out for us to try   Some of us ain't the big thinkers


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 24, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> If we want answers then alive it must be.  Dead they have the choice not to talk and you can't really intimidate a dead thing.... so if someone wants them alive yell it on out for us to try   Some of us ain't the big thinkers



 Ah - right....I knew that....*shifty eye*


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 24, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Ah - right....I knew that....*shifty eye*



 You can expect a shout from Justice or Archon, I'd say.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 27, 2004)

In real life, are we going to try to play tomorrow night?  I thought it was free, but someone said that there was something else going on at the time...

Liz and I are out starting thursday until next week - we have a wedding in SD.  After that, I am led to believe that Gertie's schedule will be pretty tough, and as a result, we might have a hard time playing for a couple of weeks.  

Just let me know what's up, ladies and gents.  It'd be nice to play, but we'll probably live if we do not.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 27, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> You can expect a shout from Justice or Archon, I'd say.



Just remember to yell aloud if you want everyone to hear it!  I don't think Archy's wearing his anyways....?


----------



## Xath (Sep 27, 2004)

Starting Wednesday, I have no life until October 16.

The only two days in that time period that I will have any free time are October 9, and October 11.  And I could lose those at any moment.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 27, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Starting Wednesday, I have no life until October 16.
> 
> The only two days in that time period that I will have any free time are October 9, and October 11. And I could lose those at any moment.



I'd say for the sake of your sanity, if you do happen to get two part days free you should go sleep for them!

And this means The Mighty Universe is given time to continue the exciting, great, spell binding, page scrolling, compelling story hour that he writes  

Which means:
  We wanna UPDATE! We wanna UPDATE! We wanna UPDATE!


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 27, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> I'd say for the sake of your sanity, if you do happen to get two part days free you should go sleep for them!
> 
> And this means The Mighty Universe is given time to continue the exciting, great, spell binding, page scrolling, compelling story hour that he writes
> 
> ...



 Yeah yeah - I'm working on it.  Maybe you'll get another update this week.  We'll see what happens, though...


----------



## Laurel (Sep 28, 2004)

Liz has a cool thread going 'bout PC pregnancy: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=101957 if ya wanna check it out.

In order to get a good idea of other's worlds and thoughts Kennon asked me to post some questions I had there to here, so we can get the KOA specific answers   without hijacking or forcing it to specific thoughts/ideas. So here's what I had::

Teleport- does the kid just act as more weight the mother is carrying or as another person in the equation?

Wish it to be born? (hehehehehe... oh, the ways for that one to get messed up!)

Could the spell regenerate be used? More along the lines of complete, they would seem as part of a whole that needed to be finished.....

Could you use the spell shrink to ah, shrink the baby during battle?

Would the child get to make saves of thier own? 
How does target spells like baleful polymorph work?
What about flesh to stone? baby remains unstoned dies without mother turning back quick enough? 
Could someone target the baby? What would it's saves be?

Mothers are said to 'feel' thier children while in the womb. They know when something is wrong- is there a big bonus for any skill check the mother does on the kid?

There are some ah- spells that are like contraceptives in the BOED I believe.... do those exsist? Are there no known plants that woman could be on or take if she knows she's going to the deed later?


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 28, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Teleport- does the kid just act as more weight the mother is carrying or as another person in the equation?



 For ease of interpretation, magic in KoA will operate under the same assumptions as Roe v. Wade. Until the beginning of the 3rd trimester, the child is considered a part of the mother, and as such is merely added weight. As soon as the child is theoretically viable outside the womb, it is considered a seperate entity for the purpose of *most* spells. I reserve the right to adjust that based on specific magics. 




			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> Wish it to be born? (hehehehehe... oh, the ways for that one to get messed up!)



 This might work if you phrased it correctly. But, as you said, there are a lot of ways for this to be messed up. Since there aren't any PCs or easily accessible NPCs with access to wish besides the Bluestar, I don't think this will be an issue, anyway.... 




			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> Could the spell regenerate be used? More along the lines of complete, they would seem as part of a whole that needed to be finished.....



 Regenerate would return the mother to her most recent "healthy" state. As such, the child would be lost, re-absorbed into the mother. Since the baby has not been fully "generated" it cannot be "re-generated."




			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> Could you use the spell shrink to ah, shrink the baby during battle?



Yes, but the ultimate health effects are as of yet unknown. Drastically altering the size of a developing fetus does not, as a general rule, seem like a real good idea, particularly for the child's long term health. 




			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> Would the child get to make saves of thier own?



After the beginning of the 3rd trimester, yes. 




			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> How does target spells like baleful polymorph work?



Any shape change on the mother has a significant chance of aborting the fetus. The more extreme the change, the more likely the child will be lost. 




			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> What about flesh to stone? baby remains unstoned dies without mother turning back quick enough?



Until the beginning of the third trimester, the baby would be turned to stone, as well. After that point, it's likely that the shock of having a warm, fleshy womb suddenly turn to stone would kill it anyway. 




			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> Could someone target the baby? What would it's saves be?



Until the baby is a "seperate person" (3rd trimester, again) it cannot be targeted individually by spells. For ease, I'd use the saves of a 1st level commoner. 




			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> Mothers are said to 'feel' thier children while in the womb. They know when something is wrong- is there a big bonus for any skill check the mother does on the kid?



+4 circumstance bonus on heal checks to determine the status of the child in utero. 




			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> There are some ah- spells that are like contraceptives in the BOED I believe.... do those exsist? Are there no known plants that woman could be on or take if she knows she's going to the deed later?



There are no known contraceptive spells in KoA. Sorcerer's and Bard's do not manifest them, and the Light does not grant them to clerics or druids (which might give you a hint as to how the Light feels about such things). Wizards might be able to create such a spell, but because Wizardry has been outlawed for so long, and there is no similar sorcerer spell for them to imitate, there's nothing out there, yet. If you can think of a way to make a normal spell work toward the same purpose, I'm willing to entertain the idea. 

However, there are more mundane contraceptives. Freckles, in his attempt to invent the woopie cushion has also invented the condom.

Additionally, while there are no herbal/alchemical contraceptives, there are concoctions that can be taken shortly after intercourse (within the first 6 weeks, say) that prevent the pregnancy from taking hold, or, if it is too late for that, terminate the pregnancy. After 6 weeks, such a concoction may work, but is just as likely to simply damage the child or fail completely. 

That's what I am thinking thus far.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 28, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> However, there are more mundane contraceptives. Freckles, in his attempt to invent the woopie cushion has also invented the condom.



Good ol' Freckles usin' his brain!


----------



## Archon (Sep 28, 2004)

*oops*



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> However, there are more mundane contraceptives. Freckles, in his attempt to invent the woopie cushion has also invented the condom.






where was freckles about a month ago....


----------



## Laurel (Sep 28, 2004)

Archon said:
			
		

> where was freckles about a month ago....



Obvious like the rest of us not thinkin' Archy was gettin' busy with the 'keep the bloodline going' quest!


----------



## Xath (Sep 28, 2004)

Freckles invented the condom during our 5 week hiatus.  So it may very well have been available.  Xath knew about it but was sworn to secrecy.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 28, 2004)

*Just when you thought it couldn't get better*



			
				Xath said:
			
		

> Freckles invented the condom during our 5 week hiatus. So it may very well have been available. Xath knew about it but was sworn to secrecy.



So if Archy had gotten with Xath first....


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 28, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Freckles invented the condom during our 5 week hiatus.  So it may very well have been available.  Xath knew about it but was sworn to secrecy.



 It's been public knowledge for a long time... however, public knowledge does not = mass production... it's not like you can walk down to the KoA 7-11 and pick up a box.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 28, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> It's been public knowledge for a long time... however, public knowledge does not = mass production... it's not like you can walk down to the KoA 7-11 and pick up a box.



 Right.  There is exactly 1 condom in existence, as of now.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 28, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Right. There is exactly 1 condom in existence, as of now.



Cawys steals it goes to xath in robe and nothing else waving the condom, "Wanna help me with a science project? It is for purely scientific reasons."


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 28, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Cawys steals it goes to xath in robe and nothing else waving the condom, "Wanna help me with a science project? It is for purely scientific reasons."



 Well, he probably wouldn't chase after Xath specifically.  Essentially any female will do.  I suggest L'Aurel steer clear of the area, as well.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 29, 2004)

JC, Kat and Greg (by proxy):

What days can you play _next_ week-- if any at all?


----------



## Laurel (Sep 29, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> JC, Kat and Greg (by proxy):
> 
> What days can you play _next_ week-- if any at all?



Not sure about Greg, but I think only tuesday is out.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 29, 2004)

Just as a heads up I should be fine for next thursday.... if I get the job and if the paperwork gets done in time then I may have training out of town the 6,7,8 which overlaps with next thursday... so if all the if's work out to yes's then I will be out.... but it's a lot of if's....


----------



## Laurel (Sep 30, 2004)

*Chapters*

Okay the last chapter title I have is "The Fallen" and without a USB port on the computer I have today I can only randomly guess as to what number that is.... I assume however that meeting AB and such we have ventured into another Chapter title?


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 30, 2004)

What did "The Fallen" refer to?  (as far as you can recall)

The circle's stand outside the walls (currently considered pre-battle) is simply, "The Circle of the Phoenix"
Most of the battle for Hyrwl/New Oceanus is "The Battle for the Alders Forest"
L'Aurel's Death and Jaine's Injury should be "Broken"
Caer Melyn, up to and including the beginning of the Archon/Xath love thing, as well as Penny's attempts to horn in on it and the infamous Jaine-telling is, 'Revelations"
L'Aurel's resurrection and the events that lead up to it (including sword-breaking) is "Rebirth"
Acquiring the Spiritblade is "Deathsblade"
Archonus Bluestar's confrontation to Arfin's assassination attempt is "Duality"
Arfin's assassination attempt is not yet named, as we are not yet through with it.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 30, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> What did "The Fallen" refer to? (as far as you can recall)
> 
> The circle's stand outside the walls (currently considered pre-battle) is simply, "The Circle of the Phoenix"
> Most of the battle for Hyrwl/New Oceanus is "The Battle for the Alders Forest"
> ...



These work better... I only had the title "The Battle for the Alder's Forest" and then "The Fallen"


----------



## Xath (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice titles.  I'm a fan.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 3, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Nice titles.  I'm a fan.



 Glad you approve.  By the way, we're back in DC.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 4, 2004)

On another note - what's up this saturday?  Gertie, as it turns out, will be free (I think), which means barring other absences, we could play.  Thoughts?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 4, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> On another note - what's up this saturday?  Gertie, as it turns out, will be free (I think), which means barring other absences, we could play.  Thoughts?



 I'm confused... I thought that Gertie was always free over the 9th and that any other conflicts were caused by someone else??

Saturday should work for me, though.


----------



## Xath (Oct 4, 2004)

I thought Kat and Greg had conflicts every weekend until their wedding.


----------



## AIM-54 (Oct 4, 2004)

I'm out for this Saturday as Nico is arriving from Boston in the afternoon.  But, as usual, I have no qualms with y'all playing without me.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 4, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I'm confused... I thought that Gertie was always free over the 9th and that any other conflicts were caused by someone else??
> 
> Saturday should work for me, though.



 That's what I thought, too - but I wasn't sure.


----------



## Laurel (Oct 4, 2004)

*Scheduling*

You'd have to send out an e-mail to find out from greg, and i'll look at what I have down.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 4, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> You'd have to send out an e-mail to find out from greg, and i'll look at what I have down.



 I thought I'd check with you before I bothered Greg.  I didn't want to get anyone's hopes up, and then smash them to the ground.    However, if I get a tentative OK from you, I'll expand the inquiry.  

Any news on the job front?  Perversely, I find myself *hoping* we can't play thursday, if only because it means that you will have found success!


----------



## Laurel (Oct 4, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I thought I'd check with you before I bothered Greg. I didn't want to get anyone's hopes up, and then smash them to the ground.  However, if I get a tentative OK from you, I'll expand the inquiry.
> 
> Any news on the job front? Perversely, I find myself *hoping* we can't play thursday, if only because it means that you will have found success!



My answer to everything this week- :\:\:\:\:\:\:\:\:\:\:\:\:\:\:\ with a a little  and  to add in.

I think everyone except Mik and Greg have given input..... I haven't heard from work so I have no idea and won't till I do.  
We were _supposed_ to be out of town this week, and only changed that with my job issues.  So I did all that driving and stuff last weekend plus all the stuff we had already agreed to in case I got the job.  Since I haven't heard yet it doesn't bode well, which means they should just fire me which means I will have lots of time till a new job rolls around.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 4, 2004)

I need to put more ranks in "read emoticon" because I'm not getting the message here, apart from general nervousness, which may have been all you wanted to convey.  

I just want to re-iterate the big 'Good Luck!'  As soon as you know what's going on for you, let me/us know, and we'll go from there!


----------



## Laurel (Oct 4, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I need to put more ranks in "read emoticon" because I'm not getting the message here, apart from general nervousness, which may have been all you wanted to convey.
> 
> I just want to re-iterate the big 'Good Luck!' As soon as you know what's going on for you, let me/us know, and we'll go from there!



General frustration wasn't an option, so i'm at the point of just responding emotionlessly 'okay' to everything...... 
As soon as I know everyone will know- which ever way it be.


----------



## Laurel (Oct 4, 2004)

Does anyone get Columbus day off?


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 4, 2004)

Nope - I get off early, but I still have to go to work.  I'm done at 3pm (and hopefully back at home before 4) next Monday.


----------



## Xath (Oct 4, 2004)

Same here.  I still have class in the morning, but: No Show in the Evening!!!! Whooo!

That means that I'm done by 5 next monday.  Hooray.

Also, Mik's in the field until thursday, but I'm going to assume he's available for something on Saturday, since we were planning to do something anyway.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 4, 2004)

Cool beans.  Maybe, if Thursday dies, we can substitute next monday...?  

If we can't play KoA on saturday, we may have the opportunity to introduce a new player to the game, instead.  Either activity sounds fine to me.


----------



## Laurel (Oct 4, 2004)

I'm off to the land of Chicago.


----------



## Laurel (Oct 4, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Cool beans. Maybe, if Thursday dies, we can substitute next monday...?



I think thursday has died a slow slow death..... for KOA, but not for other fun cool things.



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> If we can't play KoA on saturday, we may have the opportunity to introduce a new player to the game, instead. Either activity sounds fine to me.



introduce new player?.......


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 4, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> I'm off to the land of Chicago.



 Awesome!  Congratulations, and have fun in Chicago!


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 4, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> I think thursday has died a slow slow death..... for KOA, but not for other fun cool things.
> 
> introduce new player?.......



 Too bad about Thursday for the game.  Depending on who's free, we might gather to play something else.  Any ideas?  

As for the new player, Liz met someone at school who's interested in giving the game a whirl.  Interestingly enough, her name is *also* Katherine, and she goes by Kat.  Preliminarily, I have dubbed her K-2 (since Gertie goes by Gertie), so as to avoid confusion.  

We've just been waiting for a time when she and a reasonable number of us will be free so that we can introduce her to the game (although not KoA right away, as it would nearly impossible for a beginner to pick up at this point).


----------



## Laurel (Oct 4, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Too bad about Thursday for the game. Depending on who's free, we might gather to play something else. Any ideas?



Just realized I should have stated: I am definetly out for Thursday, but if for some reason everyone else becomes free or is free Thursday go a head with KOA then. I know as of now there is at least one other person out, but just wanted to say it in case everyone becomes free. 



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> As for the new player, Liz met someone at school who's interested in giving the game a whirl. Interestingly enough, her name is *also* Katherine, and she goes by Kat. Preliminarily, I have dubbed her K-2 (since Gertie goes by Gertie), so as to avoid confusion.
> 
> We've just been waiting for a time when she and a reasonable number of us will be free so that we can introduce her to the game (although not KoA right away, as it would nearly impossible for a beginner to pick up at this point).



awesome... now I remember the previous discussions.... brain just a little slow.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 4, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Just realized I should have stated: I am definetly out for Thursday, but if for some reason everyone else becomes free or is free Thursday go a head with KOA then. I know as of now there is at least one other person out, but just wanted to say it in case everyone becomes free.
> 
> awesome... now I remember the previous discussions.... brain just a little slow.



 Yes - Thursday is out for KoA, as we will have 2 absences.  But, if someone who will be here has an idea for a game to play that night, I'm all ears.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 5, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> introduce new player?.......




I have met a very cool chick at school that is really interested in playing... her name just happens to be Katharine... but, goes by Kat... so-- she has been dubed "K2."


----------



## Xath (Oct 5, 2004)

Congrats Kat!!!!

Or should we be saying K1?

Maybe I'll start going by Kat, just to make things interesting.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 5, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Congrats Kat!!!!
> 
> Or should we be saying K1?
> 
> Maybe I'll start going by Kat, just to make things interesting.



 For my sake, please don't.  I've already gone through this in College with a plethora of Daves.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 6, 2004)

On another note, isn't there anything somebody wants to ask me, game related?  I miss board activity!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 8, 2004)

Anybody have any word from Kat or Greg about their Saturday status?


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 8, 2004)

Nope - as far as I know, it's all good, since I haven't heard otherwise.  But, I don't know any more than I did on Tuesday, which was the last time I talked to everyone's favorite Graham and Rollins.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 8, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Nope - as far as I know, it's all good, since I haven't heard otherwise.  But, I don't know any more than I did on Tuesday, which was the last time I talked to everyone's favorite Graham and Rollins.



 Whatever we do on Saturday, it can't start until later in the afternoon-- I've got to spend some time at the library.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 8, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Whatever we do on Saturday, it can't start until later in the afternoon-- I've got to spend some time at the library.



 But I am looking forward to getting some playing done!


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 8, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> But I am looking forward to getting some playing done!



 4pm is, so far as I am aware, still the planned start time for any saturday adventuring.  Anyone venturing forth to the Bauman apartment sooner will be put to work, cleaning.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 11, 2004)

Couple of questions about resources:

1.) How are we handling Arfin's share of the Gold?

2.) How are we handling this bizarre new guys share of the last encounters treasure?

3.) Gertie, can you possibly email out the resource list? (could we maybe start doing this after every session?-- I would appreciate it!)

4.) Just how much gold do we have (individually) now?


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 11, 2004)

Alright gang - you have your down time, albeit at a price.  

Things are still happening in the world around you, but events are no longer pressing you quite so hard as they once were. 

Where are you going to go next?  What are you going to do?  

Answer Liz's questions above, and get your equipment orders in - I want to keep things on a timeline that is as exact as is possible.  Remember not to just assume that you can get something - all requests ultimately go through me.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 12, 2004)

So far as the current situation-- the first order of business is Arfin's funeral.  

Second, I'd say we should take some time to try to research the shadow stone thing... question the people that survived the funky black chips and see what we can find out about them... if that means taking a day trip to the big library, so be it.

Third, we need to determine what our objective is going to be after this chunk of down time:
1.) Covert ops to take out the kings leadership?
2.) Try to take out the king himself?
3.) Travel North to discover how to destroy the blades?
4.) Try to get more of the blades?
5.) Set up ambushes where the blades are located so that, when the kings men come to get them, they are attacked and (hopefully) prevented from getting the blades themselves?


----------



## Xath (Oct 12, 2004)

Do the survivors of the shadow stone remember their imprisoned time?  If so, I'd say we could learn alot by exposing one of the circle to the stone in a carefully controlled environment for a limited period of time.  We could gain insight into how the stone works, what the relationship to the controller is, etc.  

I'd volunteer Xath.  She has a low will save and is the weakest of the group.  Even dominated, she wouldn't be too difficult to handle.


----------



## Xath (Oct 12, 2004)

*Resources*

Here's the current Resources List.  I tallied in everything we said we were going to sell.  The current $$ total is 621812gp.  

Split 5 ways, that's 124362.4 a piece. 
Split 6 ways, it's 103635.33333333333333333333333 a piece. 

Don't forget to donate to your friendly neighborhood stronghold.


----------



## Xath (Oct 12, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Couple of questions about resources:
> 
> 1.) How are we handling Arfin's share of the Gold?
> 
> ...




1.) I'd say we should split the gold up 6 ways, and put at least half of Arfin's share towards the building of a temple to Dumathion, as per his request. (whatever he would have spent on magical items)  Anything he donated towards the stronghold should go there, etc.  

2.) He said he wanted the rod of Empower.  It's a fair percentage of the treasure.  Let him have it.

3.) I posted it above.  Shall I email it as well?


----------



## Xath (Oct 12, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Third, we need to determine what our objective is going to be after this chunk of down time:
> 1.) Covert ops to take out the kings leadership?
> 2.) Try to take out the king himself?
> 3.) Travel North to discover how to destroy the blades?
> ...




1.) Good idea.  
2.) I don't think we know quite enough about the King, his relation to mordred, the shadow stone, etc. to attempt to take him out.  Some information gathering recon could be useful though.
3.) Well, we know they can't be destroyed until all 13 are assembled.  I think traveling to the north isn't an immediate priority.  It puts us in needless danger and may or may not tell us something that we're going to find out eventually anyway.
4.) We shouldn't do this until we can protect them.  I am not a fan of sending more blades beyond the wall.  Our first order of business before finding the blades, is to find a way to protect them from the king...like a extraplanar stronghold...
5.) Possible, but I think the protections on the existing blades are more effective than any ambush we could hope to set up.  It may be that attempting an ambush may alert them to the location of a spirit blade they did not know of.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 12, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> 1.) Good idea.
> 2.) I don't think we know quite enough about the King, his relation to mordred, the shadow stone, etc. to attempt to take him out.  Some information gathering recon could be useful though.
> 3.) Well, we know they can't be destroyed until all 13 are assembled.  I think traveling to the north isn't an immediate priority.  It puts us in needless danger and may or may not tell us something that we're going to find out eventually anyway.
> 4.) We shouldn't do this until we can protect them.  I am not a fan of sending more blades beyond the wall.  Our first order of business before finding the blades, is to find a way to protect them from the king...like a extraplanar stronghold...
> 5.) Possible, but I think the protections on the existing blades are more effective than any ambush we could hope to set up.  It may be that attempting an ambush may alert them to the location of a spirit blade they did not know of.



 Do you have any suggestions for the future adventures of the circle?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 12, 2004)

Maybe we don't want to "take the king out"-- maybe we want to capture him?


----------



## Xath (Oct 12, 2004)

Perhaps we should attempt the high assassinations while building a place to protect the swords.  Then when that is completed, we can seek out the remaining blades.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 12, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Here's the current Resources List.  I tallied in everything we said we were going to sell.  The current $$ total is 621812gp.
> 
> Split 5 ways, that's 124362.4 a piece.
> Split 6 ways, it's 103635.33333333333333333333333 a piece.
> ...



 Don't worry about splitting with Janston - if you're feeling overly generous, that's fine, but OOC Greg and I have it figured out so he doesn't end up poor for his level.  

However, he is a possible ally - the more generous you are, the more friendly he may be...


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 12, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Do the survivors of the shadow stone remember their imprisoned time?



 You'd have to ask them.  Start up a gmail chain or take it to the IC thread. 



			
				Xath said:
			
		

> If so, I'd say we could learn alot by exposing one of the circle to the stone in a carefully controlled environment for a limited period of time. We could gain insight into how the stone works, what the relationship to the controller is, etc.
> 
> I'd volunteer Xath. She has a low will save and is the weakest of the group. Even dominated, she wouldn't be too difficult to handle.



This is a possibility, but VERY dangerous.  The dominated creatures you fought were almost all untrained children - what could the stones do with _your _abilities...?


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 12, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> 1.) I'd say we should split the gold up 6 ways, and put at least half of Arfin's share towards the building of a temple to Dumathion, as per his request. (whatever he would have spent on magical items)  Anything he donated towards the stronghold should go there, etc.
> 
> 2.) He said he wanted the rod of Empower.  It's a fair percentage of the treasure.  Let him have it.
> 
> 3.) I posted it above.  Shall I email it as well?



 Just the sale of Arfin's equipment is probably enough to build a _really _nice building.  He had a lot of powerful stuff.  Another 60-odd thousand gold pieces on top of that might be overkill....


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 12, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> This is a possibility, but VERY dangerous.  The dominated creatures you fought were almost all untrained children - what could the stones do with _your _abilities...?




Justice, after simply touching the stones, would know that we are not going to put them one.  They are disgusting, evil things that attempt to control your mind and body.  

That, in and of itself, should be enough to tell us that we should not--ever-- put them on... when they were on the other guys, they pinged evil... a different kind of evil... but, they pinged nonetheless.  As such, I say bad plan.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 12, 2004)

In general, I'd like an idea of *when* things are going to start happening...?  There are other sentient beings in the world, with their own goals and stuff - I want to make sure I can put your actions in context, whenever they occur. For the moment, you hold the initiative - but the longer you delay, the less likely that is to remain the case.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 12, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> In general, I'd like an idea of *when* things are going to start happening...?  There are other sentient beings in the world, with their own goals and stuff - I want to make sure I can put your actions in context, whenever they occur. For the moment, you hold the initiative - but the longer you delay, the less likely that is to remain the case.



 I think that we need at least two weeks in Hyrwl... probably more.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 12, 2004)

Now that we have a spellcaster amongst the ranks of full-time PCs, we may want to start by taking out that evil witch Blackadder...


----------



## Laurel (Oct 12, 2004)

What are we doing for those two weeks?
I think yes we need time to plan what is the next stage, but two weeks or more for this seems.... a little long..... I may just not be getting what the time is needed for though.

Attempting assasinations and going to One Oak are good options.  Why is Sylvanus completly out now? AB is in control so Bluestar is in control, but underground for pheonix support may not be a bad deal.  Eventaully the evil of the west will be gone and it will be us against the bluestar might as well get some more support (Keeping Jansten around and having him as an ally also good for these purposes).  With an alliance of sorts set up we also shouldn't have to be fighting in and out and all over Sylvanus.  
Plus we could find out exactly what is happening there.  It's a big world and we only know about our little area... might be good pre-emptively find out what is going on, instead of as with AB learnign the big news of the times at inopertune moments.  This won't end it completely, but more info. more guides.

Building a place to house the spirit blades on another plane could happen while we do other things- but very necessary to start.  Once the building is made which may take a while then we go for another blade.
We can use all the collected blades as leverage at the final moment- "hey Blue, tell us how you plan to destroy them.  Then we'll go get ours.  Just to make sure."


----------



## Laurel (Oct 12, 2004)

I agree with the general "no" of using anyone to test the blackstones... bad idea.  We have survivors, let's talk to them.  Penny and the library could be another good place.  Giving the stones to some spell casters to run tests on also could work -Preston, Dorn, Randall to oversee.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 12, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> What are we doing for those two weeks?
> I think yes we need time to plan what is the next stage, but two weeks or more for this seems.... a little long..... I may just not be getting what the time is needed for though.




Unless we want to leave without our equipment, we will need at least two weeks in Hyrwl... DM says probably more time than that...

We can take day drips to One Oak while this is happening... but, some of us will be without some of the things that make us most potent (ie, Xath doesn't have her cloak, Justice doesn't have her sword).


----------



## Laurel (Oct 12, 2004)

These seemed answered but just to add in::
_1.) How are we handling Arfin's share of the Gold?_
Maybe just split what he had gotten- half or 3/4th toward Temple of Dumothion and figure the other 1/4th or half toward the stronghold??

_2.) How are we handling this bizarre new guys share of the last encounters treasure?_
For this round, let him have the staff (worth a bit there) and maybe a small bag of gold-- more of a good faith thanks then actually having a huge chunk.

_4.) Just how much gold do we have (individually) now?_
Way too much!   I say we all chip in though and get Kareth a new pretty sash 
Should we just e-mail you Kennon and Gertie with what we want and how much for review and getting it taken off the total GP list?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 12, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Attempting assasinations and going to One Oak are good options.  Why is Sylvanus completly out now? AB is in control so Bluestar is in control, but underground for pheonix support may not be a bad deal.




Based on what we have recently learned, I do not think the "AB is in control, bluestar is in control" is a logical leap-- he has maintained a non-evil alignment and has connections to a rebellion in the North-- he is defiant on at least _some_ level.

The main reason for going to Sylvanus was so that Archonus could claim the city-- showing up now would cause a lot of confusion and disorder in the city that I don't think is necessary at the moment.

But, if y'all want to go, we certainly can... however, it is not as pressing because Archonus can't claim the city... he already has.


----------



## Xath (Oct 12, 2004)

Xath is still fairly spell competent without her cloak now that she's leveled.  She just has fewer options.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 12, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> What are we doing for those two weeks?
> I think yes we need time to plan what is the next stage, but two weeks or more for this seems.... a little long..... I may just not be getting what the time is needed for though.
> 
> Attempting assasinations and going to One Oak are good options.  Why is Sylvanus completly out now? AB is in control so Bluestar is in control, but underground for pheonix support may not be a bad deal.  Eventaully the evil of the west will be gone and it will be us against the bluestar might as well get some more support (Keeping Jansten around and having him as an ally also good for these purposes).  With an alliance of sorts set up we also shouldn't have to be fighting in and out and all over Sylvanus.
> ...



 I agree that you probably need *at least* two weeks in Hyrwl/New Oceanus, although you *can* take longer.  It will take at least that long to produce even the smallest amount of equipment that most of you are trying to purchase/upgrade, and probably even longer.  Remember, for every +1 increase to something, it takes a week to produce.  Items that are not as easily numerically represented may take more or less time - but there is still a limited number of people in the area who can produce stuff for you.  Since there aren't magic item factories, this kind of production takes time and care - so, unless you're going to adventure sans-equipment, you *have* to take at least some down time.  

Doing some intelligence gathering runs is probably a very good idea.  Where are the hot spots you need to check?  Regardless of how long you need to "rest" in Hyrwl, you might be able to do some of this in the interim - short, no-combat (hopefully) missions for the sole purpose of gathering intelligence.  You might want to ask Janston if he can scry...?

Lastly, based on what the main posters have been saying thus far, I think you *need* to go talk to the Bluestar - too much of your planning is based on assumptions and guesses about what he is and is not doing, and for the moment the only way to find out how much of it is true and how much is not is to go North and scout it out.  I wouldn't recommend waltzing into the capital - but perhaps a meeting should be arranged...?  Maybe AB can do something about this...?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 12, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> These seemed answered but just to add in::
> _1.) How are we handling Arfin's share of the Gold?_
> Maybe just split what he had gotten- half or 3/4th toward Temple of Dumothion and figure the other 1/4th or half toward the stronghold??




Just Arfin's equipment will probably be more than enough to build a temple... so, maybe we want to put everything else towards the stronghold or give it to the city of Hyrwl?


----------



## Xath (Oct 12, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I agree that you probably need *at least* two weeks in Hyrwl/New Oceanus, although you *can* take longer.  It will take at least that long to produce even the smallest amount of equipment that most of you are trying to purchase/upgrade, and probably even longer.  Remember, for every +1 increase to something, it takes a week to produce.  Items that are not as easily numerically represented may take more or less time - but there is still a limited number of people in the area who can produce stuff for you.  Since there aren't magic item factories, this kind of production takes time and care - so, unless you're going to adventure sans-equipment, you *have* to take at least some down time.
> 
> Doing some intelligence gathering runs is probably a very good idea.  Where are the hot spots you need to check?  Regardless of how long you need to "rest" in Hyrwl, you might be able to do some of this in the interim - short, no-combat (hopefully) missions for the sole purpose of gathering intelligence.  You might want to ask Janston if he can scry...?
> 
> Lastly, based on what the main posters have been saying thus far, I think you *need* to go talk to the Bluestar - too much of your planning is based on assumptions and guesses about what he is and is not doing, and for the moment the only way to find out how much of it is true and how much is not is to go North and scout it out.  I wouldn't recommend waltzing into the capital - but perhaps a meeting should be arranged...?  Maybe AB can do something about this...?





Speaking of which, did we ever figure out where he stalked off to?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 12, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Xath is still fairly spell competent without her cloak now that she's leveled.  She just has fewer options.



 I'm not saying that you aren't helpful without it-- but, it does manage to decrease your abilities...

Justice will be fine for diplomatic missions... but, Xath will be missing one of her Cha boosting things if we want to go before the equipment is done.

Also-- I've joined the 1000 posts club!! YAY!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 12, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, did we ever figure out where he stalked off to?



 Nope-- All the girls went to Justice's bedroom-- no one went to find AB.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 12, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Lastly, based on what the main posters have been saying thus far, I think you *need* to go talk to the Bluestar - too much of your planning is based on assumptions and guesses about what he is and is not doing, and for the moment the only way to find out how much of it is true and how much is not is to go North and scout it out.  I wouldn't recommend waltzing into the capital - but perhaps a meeting should be arranged...?  Maybe AB can do something about this...?




This is what Justice thinks we should be doing... however, the general concensus seems to be to NOT go.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 12, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> This is what Justice thinks we should be doing... however, the general concensus seems to be to NOT go.



 The Bluestar may be an evil guy-- but, he seems pretty keen on the talking and making deals.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 12, 2004)

You can post or e-mail what you want, and I'll review.  I'll try to estimate how long it will take.  

You can give the new guy the rod if you'd like, but you may not want to give him a share of the treasure, either - OOC, if you decide not to give him any money, Greg and I have it worked out so that he won't be equipmentless.  

IC, you should deal with how you want to split Arfin's share of the gold.  However, as I said, just his existing equipment can probably build a decent temple to Dumathion.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 12, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Based on what we have recently learned, I do not think the "AB is in control, bluestar is in control" is a logical leap-- he has maintained a non-evil alignment and has connections to a rebellion in the North-- he is defiant on at least _some_ level.
> 
> The main reason for going to Sylvanus was so that Archonus could claim the city-- showing up now would cause a lot of confusion and disorder in the city that I don't think is necessary at the moment.
> 
> But, if y'all want to go, we certainly can... however, it is not as pressing because Archonus can't claim the city... he already has.



 Well, he *could* claim it - it would just cause some conflict with AB, which might not be a bad thing, from AA's perspective...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 12, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Well, he *could* claim it - it would just cause some conflict with AB, which might not be a bad thing, from AA's perspective...



 Mik, whenver you read this-- can you explain why--outside of service to Big Blue-- AA doesn't like AB?


----------



## Laurel (Oct 12, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, did we ever figure out where he stalked off to?



when we play next we will find out.  so far it just went that Xath took the mansblade from the wall and has been carrying it around.  At the audience in the morning, Jaine says to bring in AB L'aurel ask where she points she runs off to find him.  Jaine tells Jansten to return in an hour, and they will pick up then.
That's where we left off at least.......


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 12, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, did we ever figure out where he stalked off to?



 Yes you did.  He's in the ruins (being rebuilt) of the elven temple behind the palace.  I think L'Aurel is the only person that knows that, though.


----------



## Xath (Oct 12, 2004)

By the way.  The runes on the spirit blade from Caer Maelyn say "Fight with Honor"


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 12, 2004)

Heh - yes they do.  

Also, for the purposes of timelining, I'm measuring weeks from this point forward from Arfin's Death. So, at the moment, you're at T+1 day.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 12, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> when we play next we will find out.  so far it just went that Xath took the mansblade from the wall and has been carrying it around.  At the audience in the morning, Jaine says to bring in AB L'aurel ask where she points she runs off to find him.  Jaine tells Jansten to return in an hour, and they will pick up then.
> That's where we left off at least.......



 That is correct - as of this moment (IC) L'Aurel would just be reaching him.


----------



## Laurel (Oct 12, 2004)

*Talking to Bluestar*

not everyone has said we should not go talk to the Bluestar.

He does know a lot, and he does have info.
But there has to be other ways then going North ourselves? Mirror or Window so we see him?  Just to explore these options first....



As for AB- there was no answer- Jansten said he came looking for a leader, not that AB was apart of it or not a part of it.  AB chose to go and chose to serve the bluestar.  He may not offer others up to the Bluestar rule, but he does serve the bluestar as only Arhconus could/would.  Thus the AB rule so Bluestar rule.
But it doesn't really matter-


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 12, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> not everyone has said we should not go talk to the Bluestar.
> 
> He does know a lot, and he does have info.
> But there has to be other ways then going North ourselves? Mirror or Window so we see him?  Just to explore these options first....
> ...



 The long and short of it is that the relationship between AB and the Bluestar remains more of a mystery than you thought.  

There may be ways to meet with ol' Blue eye without actually going to his throne room, or something.  Any ideas?  I thought of trying to get to a neutral meeting place, but there are probably other ways.  

Kat mentioned a mirror - elaborate?


----------



## Laurel (Oct 12, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Based on what we have recently learned, I do not think the "AB is in control, bluestar is in control" is a logical leap-- he has maintained a non-evil alignment and has connections to a rebellion in the North-- he is defiant on at least _some_ level.
> The main reason for going to Sylvanus was so that Archonus could claim the city-- showing up now would cause a lot of confusion and disorder in the city that I don't think is necessary at the moment.
> But, if y'all want to go, we certainly can... however, it is not as pressing because Archonus can't claim the city... he already has.



But another reason could be to get support for Pheonix and Queen Jaine.  not at the top of the list of things to do, but we are still at one city for supoort of us... and eventually the war with the west will be over, and it may be a little late at that time to try and round up all our support.
But just a thought.


----------



## Laurel (Oct 12, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> There may be ways to meet with ol' Blue eye without actually going to his throne room, or something. Any ideas? I thought of trying to get to a neutral meeting place, but there are probably other ways.
> 
> Kat mentioned a mirror - elaborate?



Give him a ring gate and set each side up on a wall, looks like a mirror, but is actually a portal see and hear through gate....... Gate Conference.

Also leads to keeping the way to communication open... if we want it.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 12, 2004)

A note about logistics:  the only way the war will be over *before* you've rounded up all possible support for your rebellion will be if you've lost.  

So, winning support is of the utmost importance, unless you think you can win the entire war with the allies you already have.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 12, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Give him a ring gate and set each side up on a wall, looks like a mirror, but is actually a portal see and hear through gate....... Gate Conference.
> 
> Also leads to keeping the way to communication open... if we want it.



 An interesting idea.  But someone would have to take one of the gates to _him_.  Suggestions?


----------



## Laurel (Oct 12, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> An interesting idea. But someone would have to take one of the gates to _him_. Suggestions?



Xath with the black stone in her neck....
Uh just kidding.  Actually what about AB, or offer it to him with the stipulation he comes back right away and the sword stays.  Otherwise mindless minion number 400 gets sent down and gets to take it back..... ?.....


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 12, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> An interesting idea.  But someone would have to take one of the gates to _him_.  Suggestions?



 Can we "Send" him messages and set up a conference of some sort-- I'm sure that Big Blue can find a Ring Gate.


----------



## Laurel (Oct 12, 2004)

there is also always our favorite guy in a robe Caweys.  We may be able to deduce that he could get one and get it there pretty easily... he may even know a better way....?


----------



## Xath (Oct 12, 2004)

Please don't tell me we're trying to further entrench ourselves in relations with the bluestar.  He's not  Tain Hawkson, but remember, he is one of the most powerful Evils known in the world right now.  The more distance we keep between us, the better.


----------



## Laurel (Oct 12, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Please don't tell me we're trying to further entrench ourselves in relations with the bluestar. He's not Tain Hawkson, but remember, he is one of the most powerful Evils known in the world right now. The more distance we keep between us, the better.



We just partially allied ourselves with him.....and we gave him a blade.... we have one of his underlings in the camp with us (Whatever else AB has been seen as leading the forces of the bluestar)  

why should we not get info from him?
I don't think we should be walking in and out of his home in the North, but even advisaries can talk.  And the only way to get answers will be to ask them.
If you want to know how he will destroy the blades, ask him.
If you want to know how cold it is up there, ask him.
If you want to know if Gawyn got safely home, ask him.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 12, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Can we "Send" him messages and set up a conference of some sort-- I'm sure that Big Blue can find a Ring Gate.



 But Ring Gates only operate in pairs - it's not enough to have one.  You have to have 2 that were created together.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 12, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Please don't tell me we're trying to further entrench ourselves in relations with the bluestar.  He's not  Tain Hawkson, but remember, he is one of the most powerful Evils known in the world right now.  The more distance we keep between us, the better.



 I don't think the current conversation is about ingratiating yourselves with the Bluestar any more than you already have.  It's just about gathering some information - something that may require you to actually talk to him.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 12, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Please don't tell me we're trying to further entrench ourselves in relations with the bluestar.  He's not  Tain Hawkson, but remember, he is one of the most powerful Evils known in the world right now.  The more distance we keep between us, the better.



 Evil, though he may be, he does have more knowledge than we do by a million billion times.  Simply banking on "well, we know we need to have all of the spiritblades together" seems very unwise... we need all the information we can possibly gather if we are to make a solid plan.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 13, 2004)

So-- after speaking with Mik-- actually talking to Old Blue is going to be a very difficult thing... IC, both Xath and Archonus are going to resist...

Personally, I think there's no harm in simply talking and attempting to gain some info... but, it may cause too much of an issue (especially with Archonus) to try to talk to him.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 13, 2004)

This thread is here for working out the OOC issues, and coming to consensus - it's worthwhile to identify possible difficulties, but hardly beneficiary to just say "it's going to be hard" and then not try to work it out.  

So, discuss!  That's what it's here for!  Make your case(s).


----------



## Laurel (Oct 13, 2004)

*OOC thoughts and discussion *

Talking to the bluestar does not ally ourselves with him, giving him the sword did.

Talking to him could get us answers on what his plan of attack against the west is, what he knows of the blades, how he plans to destroy them, if he plan to transfer his soul, if his soul is actually in the one we have, how many swords he has already, what cities he controls already, what is happening in the North, what he knows of Tains plans, and it could give Jaine, our Queen, a chance to do/ask..... whatever she may need to.

Though Arhconus Bluestar is great to have around as we have seen he does not hold all answers the Bluestar may have and in some cases he is just not forthcoming on info.

Talking to him through the gates can and should be a private meeting, maybe Jaine there but no more.  I don't think any of us want to become his best friend, or even his friend, or see him living for longer then necessary.  I also don't advocate trusting all or any of what he tells us as absolute.

The general populus seems to be severly removed from what is going on with our poofing in and out, running around for days, making deals, dying and coming back and such, unless Jaine is posting to a newspaper.  It may have gotten out about the sword and people maybe asking questions about AB.  

One should know as much and everything possible about what they are up against or may be up against in the future.  As much fun as running blindly around has been, we have done better with goals and knowing in advance what we are up against.... that whole ability to prepare and fight on our terms instead of someone else's is nice.  We don't have to be completely blind, and should use what resources we have.  The possibility of the bluestar's willingness to talk is an opportunity to have that knowledge.


----------



## Laurel (Oct 13, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Heh - yes they do.
> 
> Also, for the purposes of timelining, I'm measuring weeks from this point forward from Arfin's Death. So, at the moment, you're at T+1 day.



What about: Day AD +1  =    Afrin's Death +1


----------



## Laurel (Oct 13, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Here's the current Resources List. I tallied in everything we said we were going to sell. The current $$ total is 621812gp.
> Split 5 ways, that's 124362.4 a piece.
> Split 6 ways, it's 103635.33333333333333333333333 a piece.
> Don't forget to donate to your friendly neighborhood stronghold.



So how about we give new guy 10 gp for fighting.  It's more an IC let's be nice to him since he _DID_ help out.  I'd go with we don't have to give him a true share, but a little bag is nice.... and looking at the numbers we can spare a few gp's each.... hmmmmm......


----------



## Laurel (Oct 13, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> In general, I'd like an idea of *when* things are going to start happening...? There are other sentient beings in the world, with their own goals and stuff - I want to make sure I can put your actions in context, whenever they occur. For the moment, you hold the initiative - but the longer you delay, the less likely that is to remain the case.



As soon as the next mission can be set up..... I know people may end up sans equipment.  A big thing to consider yes, but I just don't think we can afford to sit around for two weeks _or more_ waiting for things to be made.  I assume we can put the most necessary items on the magic users list firsts?.....
With a sorcerer in the midst now can we take a weapon and beef it up with spells till the new stuff is made?......
But I could be the only one on this thought.....?.......


----------



## Xath (Oct 13, 2004)

So the concensus for Jansten is the Rod of Empower and 10gp?


----------



## Laurel (Oct 13, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> So the concensus for Jansten is the Rod of Empower and 10gp?



That's what I would go with we were just going to sell the rod anyways, and the gp aren't really for buying anything big.  As Kennon said apparently he got a big bag of gold to purchase things from scratch already.  Seems a good IC/OOC compromise....
But others?


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 13, 2004)

Double POST!


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 13, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> What about_: Day AD +1 = Afrin's Death +1



That works for me.  The important thing is having a common notation for measuring time from this point forward.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 13, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> As soon as the next mission can be set up..... I know people may end up sans equipment.  A big thing to consider yes, but I just don't think we can afford to sit around for two weeks _or more_ waiting for things to be made.  I assume we can put the most necessary items on the magic users list firsts?.....
> With a sorcerer in the midst now can we take a weapon and beef it up with spells till the new stuff is made?......
> But I could be the only one on this thought.....?.......



 The missions that we have to undertake are going to take A LOT of planning in game, as well as out...

If, indeed, we want to give the people of Oceanus back their city there is much to be done on our part... which is what we can do while our equipment is being worked and all that jazz... and, as a side note, Justice doesn't even have her armor anymore because apparently there's something _wrong_ with it.  *SIGH*

We aren't simply lounging about having our weapons enhanced-- we are taking the time to really know and understand what we will be doing with the next stage of our rebellion... this can include:
(1) Traveling to One Oak
(2) Traveling to the Jade Forest to possibly hire the Bounty Huntresses to do some of our dirty work.
(3) Tea with Big Blue
(4) A couple trips to the library
(5) Maybe stop by and see how Tara and the other Ninjas are doing
(6) Info-gathering trips (previously planned by Gertie) to some of the major cities
(7) A trip to Sylvanus to attempt to gather more elves to fight for us
(8) A number of trips to multiple dwarven settlements (play up Arfin's murder-- get some more of the dwarves on our side)

These are all things that we can be doing in the two or more weeks that we call "down time"-- which, really isn't "down time" at all... They will be (and I'm assuming here) combat free missions that serve our cause well.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 13, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> That's what I would go with we were just going to sell the rod anyways, and the gp aren't really for buying anything big.  As Kennon said apparently he got a big bag of gold to purchase things from scratch already.  Seems a good IC/OOC compromise....
> But others?



 Sounds good!


----------



## Laurel (Oct 14, 2004)

So can we get stuff made for different slots? like a ring instead a headband? How much extra does it cost? (I know the universe gets final say on if it even makes sense and such, but just for a base  )


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 14, 2004)

I think there is a printed rule somewhere that states how much it costs to get an item created for a different slot.  However, I will be damned if I know where it is.  A prize to the first player of mine who finds it without help from the boards!


----------



## Xath (Oct 14, 2004)

Page 288 of the DMG.


----------



## Laurel (Oct 14, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> These are all things that we can be doing in the two or more weeks that we call "down time"-- which, really isn't "down time" at all... They will be (and I'm assuming here) combat free missions that serve our cause well.



Different meaning's..... so long as we are still doing things though okay call it what you want.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 14, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Page 288 of the DMG.



 Could you summarize the contents of page 288 of the DMG for us?

(also - you win the PRIZE!)


----------



## Laurel (Oct 14, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> (1) Traveling to One Oak
> (2) Traveling to the Jade Forest to possibly hire the Bounty Huntresses to do some of our dirty work.
> (3) Tea with Big Blue
> (4) A couple trips to the library
> ...



1) Cool beans, just need big green
2) This may become battle oriented.... since we did kill two graduates and such.... we should just acklowledge this won't be a walk in the park convo.
3) definately
4) what specifically are we looking for at the library?  Any advantage of the whole selura body thing is probably up by now.... unless you guys somehow took her captive... but that starts to get to be a complex story.... and maybe they just wont be there anymore  
--speaking of which um- what about the bluemages we have trapped?
5) definately a trip with big green after one oak trip, see if they have made any contacts and friends 
6) short poofs shouldn't be a big issue
7) Wahoo!!! Sylvanus isn't off the list!
8) Should we take a dwarf? Have Xath be her old dwarf self?  Just may help having a dwarf spread the news as our ally.  plus we can mention the whole falling of Arutha forge....


----------



## Xath (Oct 14, 2004)

Wondrous Items that don't match the affinity for a particular body slot should cost 50% more than wondrous items that match the affinity.  However, Items that overlap in affinity would not cost extra to change slots.  (eg. shirts and belts are both Physical Improvement.)

Headband, Helmet - Mental Improvement, ranged attacks
Hat - Interaction
Phylactery - Morale, Alignment
Eye Lenses, Goggles - Vision
Cloak, Cape, Mantle - Transformation, Protection
Amulet, brooch, medallion, necklace, periapt, scarab - Protection, Discernment
robe - Multiple Effects
shirt - Physical Improvement
vest, vestement - Class Ability Improvement
bracers - Combat
bracelets - Allies
gloves - Quickness
gauntlets - Destructive Power
belt - Physical Improvment
boot - Movement

OR, you can add new abilities to an existing item.

The cost to do this is the same as if the item was not magical.  Thus, a +1 longsword can be made into a +2 vorpal longsword with the cost to create being equal to that of the +2 vorpal - the +1 sword.

If the item is one that occupies a specific place on the character's body, the cost of adding any additional ability to that item increases by 50%.  For example, if the character adds the power to confer invisibility to her ring of Protection +2, the cost of adding this ability is the same as for creating a ring of invisibility multiplied by 1.5.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 14, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> 1) Cool beans, just need big green
> 2) This may become battle oriented.... since we did kill two graduates and such.... we should just acklowledge this won't be a walk in the park convo.
> 3) definately
> 4) what specifically are we looking for at the library?  Any advantage of the whole selura body thing is probably up by now.... unless you guys somehow took her captive... but that starts to get to be a complex story.... and maybe they just wont be there anymore
> ...




4) The library can just give us information about the blades, maybe? I don't know, really...
The Red Mages are in their prison-- they need to be questioned.

5) The trip to visit the ninjas will be cool-- Justice is still their de-facto leader... just passed it on to Tara... hopefully, they took her back happily.

6) We've got all the dwarves that came to fight for us-- in fact, we have a treaty with them, now.  (Khaz Modan's settlement--spelling?  Keaton's character can come with us for that particular thing... having Xath alterself may lead to feelings of being mislead).


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 14, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> 4) The library can just give us information about the blades, maybe? I don't know, really...
> The Red Mages are in their prison-- they need to be questioned.
> 
> 5) The trip to visit the ninjas will be cool-- Justice is still their de-facto leader... just passed it on to Tara... hopefully, they took her back happily.
> ...



 6) You can have Keaton's character come with you, if you want.  If you do, let me know - that will have to be taken care of over text in some fashion or another, so he can participate.  It is, after all, his character...


----------



## Xath (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey guys...um there have been these 25 redmages sitting in a 20x20 room for over 2 weeks.  So...maybe we should do something about that...


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 14, 2004)

*We'll have a party cake and party hats and lemonade!*

Also, what are you guys thinking for Arfin's funeral? I thought about just writing something and posting it, but I thought you might want to have more say in how your friend is honored in death...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 15, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Hey guys...um there have been these 25 redmages sitting in a 20x20 room for over 2 weeks.  So...maybe we should do something about that...



 Working on it-- this is a place where Archonus' past comes in handy.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 15, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Working on it-- this is a place where Archonus' past comes in handy.



 Elaborate.  What do you mean?


----------



## Laurel (Oct 15, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Hey guys...um there have been these 25 redmages sitting in a 20x20 room for over 2 weeks. So...maybe we should do something about that...



reason it was re-brought up.... since we were not supposed to be treating them inhumanely- oh well for that plan!  And no one else in all of the pheonix army has moved or talked to them?????

over two weeks?.... there not going to be happy.... 

But we still have a selura body that will be pissed and confused to see.....


----------



## Laurel (Oct 15, 2004)

*Nothing set in stone yet*



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> Also, what are you guys thinking for Arfin's funeral? I thought about just writing something and posting it, but I thought you might want to have more say in how your friend is honored in death...



Buried in or around the temple being built-- basically housed in stone kind of idea. 
With some plaque mentioning him as a good and faithful friend, father and husband- do they do the whole plaque thing?

Obviously getting someone with a good grasp of grammer and spelling, of course


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 15, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Elaborate.  What do you mean?



 He's a justice... I guess, I could be wrong, but-- isn't it supposed to be his "thing"?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 15, 2004)

The Talon Red Mages aren't being treated inhuman... and, really, we had no idea that time would pass so quickly inside of the dungeon... however, they have shelter, food, and they aren't being tortured in any way... they are just in prison.

Justice is making a move to go talk to them... but, I was waiting until a time when Acrhonus or Seaborne (both justices) to come along for sure... which, is a little difficult when Mik is in the field... but, the first full day that we are back (day after Arfin's death) there will be a visit with the Talon Red Mages...

Anybody else feel the desire to come along?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 15, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Buried in or around the temple being built-- basically housed in stone kind of idea.
> With some plaque mentioning him as a good and faithful friend, father and husband- do they do the whole plaque thing?
> 
> Obviously getting someone with a good grasp of grammer and spelling, of course



 I would say either this or, select an area that would be the grave yard for dwarves behind the temple (do dwarves do that sort of thing??)...

Next to Arfin's grave, set up memorials to his wife and children, as well.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 15, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> reason it was re-brought up.... since we were not supposed to be treating them inhumanely- oh well for that plan!  And no one else in all of the pheonix army has moved or talked to them?????
> 
> over two weeks?.... there not going to be happy....
> 
> But we still have a selura body that will be pissed and confused to see.....



 Well, they have been fed, and their chamberpots have been cleaned.  But that's about all the Phoenix Army has done with them.  It was your plan, and so everyone else would have assumed that you were leaving them there for a reason.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 15, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Buried in or around the temple being built-- basically housed in stone kind of idea.
> With some plaque mentioning him as a good and faithful friend, father and husband- do they do the whole plaque thing?
> 
> Obviously getting someone with a good grasp of grammer and spelling, of course



 That's a cool idea for his tomb - but what about the actual funeral?  Do you want me to write it up as if he's just going through the standard rites, or do you want to have a more active hand in _how _he is forever interred?


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 15, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I would say either this or, select an area that would be the grave yard for dwarves behind the temple (do dwarves do that sort of thing??)...
> 
> Next to Arfin's grave, set up memorials to his wife and children, as well.



 Catacombs would be closer to the dwarven thing, rather than a shallow (relatively) burial with an above-ground monument, like we mostly do in real life.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 15, 2004)

I've got of got this Archonus "Bad Cop" and Justice "Good Cop" thing in my head for the Talon Red Mages that--I hope-- will work to diplomacize them into possibly joining our side.  Of course, that doesn't mean that we're the only two that can be a part of that process.  And, boy howdy, it's going to be a long process... Starting with talking to each of them individually...


----------



## Xath (Oct 15, 2004)

25-30 people stuck in a 20x20 room for over 2 weeks doesn't really sound all that humane to me.  While I think they might hold some valuable information, I think it would be best to try to win them over to our side, and THEN get the info out of them willingly.  After keeping them in a box for 2 weeks, interrogating them isn't going to win us any points.  If they join us first, then they should be willing to tell us what they know.  

Also, I don't know that the Selura thing is going to help us much anymore.  She obviously tricked them.  And lying to them now won't win them to our side.  

I think we should interview them 1 by 1.  Having more than one together outside of the AMF could be extremely dangerous.  We chose some legitimate information to give them as a trust anchor, and try to work our way foreward from there.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 15, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> 25-30 people stuck in a 20x20 room for over 2 weeks doesn't really sound all that humane to me.  While I think they might hold some valuable information, I think it would be best to try to win them over to our side, and THEN get the info out of them willingly.  After keeping them in a box for 2 weeks, interrogating them isn't going to win us any points.  If they join us first, then they should be willing to tell us what they know.




I am not contending that violent interrogation or questioning is the way go to, by any means... I do not want to intimidate them into giving us information.  

However, Justice as the diplomacizer and Archonus as the authority makes a good "winning over" combination.

My plans is to, with the silent authority of Talon Justice Archonus, inform the Talon Red Mages of the king's actions over the past months-- giving them all of the proof that I possibly can... and, if they choose to fight for us, they will sign a contract or some sort and become a part of the Army of the Phoenix.  We've no reason to lie to them.  If the choose to return to the king, so be it.  The king knows where we are.  He has, no doubt, figured out what we did at the library.  So, the Talon Red Mages cannot carry any information that he hasn't already discovered.

May take some measures such as, bring them into a room with a Candle of Truth... not so that they have troulbe lying to us... but, so they can have some reason to believe that we are telling the truth.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 15, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> I think we should interview them 1 by 1.  Having more than one together outside of the AMF could be extremely dangerous.  We chose some legitimate information to give them as a trust anchor, and try to work our way foreward from there.




See my post for this morning-- that's a huge part of the pliz-an already!


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 15, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> 25-30 people stuck in a 20x20 room for over 2 weeks doesn't really sound all that humane to me.  While I think they might hold some valuable information, I think it would be best to try to win them over to our side, and THEN get the info out of them willingly.  After keeping them in a box for 2 weeks, interrogating them isn't going to win us any points.  If they join us first, then they should be willing to tell us what they know.
> 
> Also, I don't know that the Selura thing is going to help us much anymore.  She obviously tricked them.  And lying to them now won't win them to our side.
> 
> I think we should interview them 1 by 1.  Having more than one together outside of the AMF could be extremely dangerous.  We chose some legitimate information to give them as a trust anchor, and try to work our way foreward from there.



 Well, a small cell for a bunch of people sucks - no argument there.  But I think they all appreciate the fact that they're not dead, and have not been overtly tortured in any way.  Let's face it, it's a lot more mercy than their side would have shown to you....


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 15, 2004)

Re: Red Mages - A Plan Option... Feedback, please!  

We bring one Talon Red Mage out of the prison to sit/stand next to Justice just outside of the prison.  Handing him a candle, we ask him to cast Identify on it.  He would learn it is a Candle of Truth-- a magical item that, when lit, makes lying particularly difficult... not so that we can lie more easily... but, so that they have a reason to believe that we are telling them the truth...

Justice--a trustworthy paladin and cleric clad in Apectan gear-- jumps on her soapbox and, in the most diplomatic of fashions, relays what has happened in the past months.  Their king has not only allied with the dark forces of the West, he has lied to them in order to use their magic to attain evil ends. *diplomacy check +32... +34 with Xath's aid... +36 with Eagle's Splendor*
And, most importantly, we tell them the truth.

We inform them that they have two options, they can stay and fight for us (something that will require a contract) or, we will provide rations for them to travel home (maybe teleporting them someplace within a couple days travel of home?)

After the speech, we essentially field questions from the Talon Red Mages... hoping our answers continue to convince them that the Army of the Phoenix fights the good fight and they will join us.

Each of you there (that has a ring) can ring Justice things to say whenever you want her to say them.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 15, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Re: Red Mages - A Plan Option... Feedback, please!
> 
> We bring one Talon Red Mage out of the prison to sit/stand next to Justice just outside of the prison.  Handing him a candle, we ask him to cast Identify on it.  He would learn it is a Candle of Truth-- a magical item that, when lit, makes lying particularly difficult... not so that we can lie more easily... but, so that they have a reason to believe that we are telling them the truth...
> 
> ...



 The only thing I would add would be to 1) have the whole circle present, with rings *on.*  Justice can be the "good cop" of this operation, but you want to be able to communicate with each other, as well.  One of the others may have something they want to make sure gets said, and the rings allow you to do so, while maintaining the appearance of a unified voice.  

2) Reforge the circle in whatever way you deem necessary before you begin.  If one of the mages you bring out is feeling particularly pissy, he may try to dominate or charm one of you, and the Oath of Alliance provides a handy bonus against such things.  I think, after Arfin's funeral, re-creating the oath should be a priority.  Archon's fears should be soothed, and L'Aurel should be allowed to re-join.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 15, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> The only thing I would add would be to 1) have the whole circle present, with rings *on.*




When doing it this way, I wouldn't go forward without the full circle there.

Also, I totally agree with the Oath thing...  How does L'Aurel feel about it?


----------



## Xath (Oct 15, 2004)

> We bring one Talon Red Mage out of the prison to sit/stand next to Justice just outside of the prison.  Handing him a candle, we ask him to cast Identify on it.  He would learn it is a Candle of Truth-- a magical item that, when lit, makes lying particularly difficult... not so that we can lie more easily... but, so that they have a reason to believe that we are telling them the truth...




Asking them to cast anything is a bad idea.  None of the circle has a reliable enough arcane spellcraft check to know what the redmage would be casting.  The first thing we should do before letting them go anywhere is immediately cast Dimensional Anchor upon bringing them out of the prison.  This, at least, prevents them from teleporting or DDing away.  (Remember these are redmages.  They don't have to prepare spells.)  



> Justice--a trustworthy paladin and cleric clad in Apectan gear-- jumps on her soapbox and, in the most diplomatic of fashions, relays what has happened in the past months.  Their king has not only allied with the dark forces of the West, he has lied to them in order to use their magic to attain evil ends. *diplomacy check +32... +34 with Xath's aid... +36 with Eagle's Splendor*.




If you don't want the circle to be there, you can't get the +2 from Xath...



> We inform them that they have two options, they can stay and fight for us (something that will require a contract) or, we will provide rations for them to travel home (maybe teleporting them someplace within a couple days travel of home?)




I think that as high level redmages, they'd be pretty competent in getting themselves home.  We should probably just offer supplies, but I don't think we'd need to teleport them anywhere. 

Just because we're trying to win them over, doesn't mean we should be stupid about it.  We should have someone capable of casting Counterspell with us with a readied action in case they try anything.

We should also be ready in case they have Quicken, Silent, or Still spell feats.


----------



## Xath (Oct 15, 2004)

Whoops, I misread.  I thought you said you wouldn't go through it WITH the full circle there.  Heh...I read goodly.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 15, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Asking them to cast anything is a bad idea.  None of the circle has a reliable enough arcane spellcraft check to know what the redmage would be casting.  The first thing we should do before letting them go anywhere is immediately cast Dimensional Anchor upon bringing them out of the prison.  This, at least, prevents them from teleporting or DDing away.  (Remember these are redmages.  They don't have to prepare spells.)




This is something that is a matter of trust... we need to show that we have the ability to trust them-- while, at the same time, providing them a reason to trust us.

Moreover, we can have Janston and Randall there, as well.

It is just one mage.  We will all be around him/her.  If he/she is stupid enough to try something, they are in trouble.



			
				Xath said:
			
		

> If you don't want the circle to be there, you can't get the +2 from Xath...




I do want the circle there.  It'd be asking for trouble to do otherwise.



			
				Xath said:
			
		

> Just because we're trying to win them over, doesn't mean we should be stupid about it.  We should have someone capable of casting Counterspell with us with a readied action in case they try anything.
> 
> We should also be ready in case they have Quicken, Silent, or Still spell feats.




There's nothing stupid about it-- in fact-- it's probably much smarter than setting ourselves up to have each individual Talon Red Mage try something as we talk to them individually.  This way, we speak to all of them at once, they are still kept in the anti-magic prison, and we look like nice guys.

There will be someone with Counterspell there--Janston.  And, more importantly, there is no "they"-- only him/her because only one of them will be able to cast _any_ spells.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 15, 2004)

With the mages-- we have to remember that we are not trying to interrogate and intimidate them into become our allies.  

We are trying to win them over.

So, asking one Talon Red Mage to come out of the prison and cast one spell seems to be an easy way to make us look good... especially because that spell is being used to identify the Candle of Truth... he can look back to his friends in the prison and fill them in on what the item is.

If he believes that he will have the chance to cast one spell and bring about anything but his own destruction, he's pretty stupid.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 15, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Asking them to cast anything is a bad idea. None of the circle has a reliable enough arcane spellcraft check to know what the redmage would be casting. The first thing we should do before letting them go anywhere is immediately cast Dimensional Anchor upon bringing them out of the prison. This, at least, prevents them from teleporting or DDing away. (Remember these are redmages. They don't have to prepare spells.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you're missing some of the pertinent points of Liz's plan. The first (and most important) is that she's only planning on letting 1 red mage out at a time. This means that you, at most, have one mage trying to create havoc, if you fail your diplomacy checks. You should be able to deal with one redmage effectively, and using the candle of _*truth*_ on yourselves should help with the diplomacy attempts. 

Since the rest will still have their magic suppressed, you shouldn't have any trouble (or at least little trouble) with rogue magics.

If they ultimately prove uncooperative but non-hostile, let them out in 2's and 3's, and let them teleport wherever they want to go. 

Second, you already noticed - she does want the whole circle there.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 15, 2004)

Not a candle of True Seeing-- Candle of Truth.


----------



## Archon (Oct 15, 2004)

*"Do you feel lucky....punk?"*

Archonus will be there, but i don't think you want his help. he follows a more melodramtic path of interrogation. 
but the plan looks good. the sooner we do it the better. 
mik aka "Lover of the Field"


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 15, 2004)

No interrogation, at all.  We want them to start thinking of us as friends-- not enemies...  really, we're giving them the opportunity to interrogate us... but, from a long ways away... and all their magic shut off...

But, so long as all the circle has their rings on, we can all say what we need to say... but with a +ridiculous diplomacy check.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 15, 2004)

Archon said:
			
		

> Archonus will be there, but i don't think you want his help. he follows a more melodramtic path of interrogation.
> but the plan looks good. the sooner we do it the better.
> mik aka "Lover of the Field"



 I think he's just supposed to stand there and look menacing.  So, no histrionics should be required.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 16, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I think he's just supposed to stand there and look menacing.  So, no histrionics should be required.



 and authoritative!


----------



## Xath (Oct 19, 2004)

And we are back, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 19, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> And we are back, ladies and gentlemen.



 WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Laurel (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow I missed a bunch!!!
Big MSile to having the boards back I was gettin' worried there!


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 19, 2004)

Now make with the posting!

IC, there's a lot that needs to be decided re: two big events in Hyrwl.  However, a lot of it probably should be decided OOC.  Do you guys want some input in Arfin's funeral, or should I just write the thing?  

And then there's Justice's reasonably happier news....

So what are we thinking?

Really looking forward to playing this weekend, gang!


----------



## Laurel (Oct 19, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> There will be someone with Counterspell there--Janston. And, more importantly, there is no "they"-- only him/her because only one of them will be able to cast _any_ spells.



I'm sure Jansten wouldn't mind being there and may be a cool one to get to talk... well, if he knows anythign bad bout the king.... 
anyways, just have to ask him first, as right now we can't just assume he would come along.  Also, for the whole re-oathing the circle, we need to figure out a way to get Jansten in there too..... Part of a pact to keep him with us or some such..... anyways, not a big deal, and can be figured out later.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 19, 2004)

weird douple post.  Crazy/


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 19, 2004)

I think drawing Jansten in may be a good idea, as well - but is he close enough, IC, to be a part of the Circle (at least at the moment - in time, he'll get there)?  Perhaps some sort of secondary oath.  Maybe you can convince him to swear fealty to the circle?  Or to Jaine?  That would partially bind him to you, at least....

Maybe just give him a ring?


----------



## Laurel (Oct 19, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> That's a cool idea for his tomb - but what about the actual funeral? Do you want me to write it up as if he's just going through the standard rites, or do you want to have a more active hand in _how _he is forever interred?



at end of words- I guess one of the dwarves or Xath saying whatever over body- then we can each walk bye- getting to say our own good-bye personally..... but mind's not on the creative side and I think the_Universe could come up with better...


----------



## Laurel (Oct 19, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I think drawing Jansten in may be a good idea, as well - but is he close enough, IC, to be a part of the Circle (at least at the moment - in time, he'll get there)? Perhaps some sort of secondary oath. Maybe you can convince him to swear fealty to the circle? Or to Jaine? That would partially bind him to you, at least....
> 
> Maybe just give him a ring?



Go grab Farathier's ring- L'Aurel will want to check on Yoshi or if he died, make sure our old pal is okay with the beasts death.... So she can get it then.
I remembered after the IC stuff in the throne room we may have a better idea of how Jansten will fit into future stuff... from thier we can try to get him to swear something maybe


----------



## Laurel (Oct 19, 2004)

HA! I'm out of it- We have arfin's fing unless we plan to bury him with it..... And I remeber the big discussion about having even number of rings, but did we give one to farathier?
OOC that was about the time Tim said he was out....?


----------



## Laurel (Oct 19, 2004)

*Cracked out Tuesday*

okay, If L'aurel is even going to be there during questioning, which I'd like her to be-- then we have to have be ready for the question of who she is questions. With a candle of truth lit we can't lie, and whole point of candle and getting truth is to show a certain level of trust.... but not sure how open we want to be about us taking dead friends and bringing them back from the dead in other bodies-- specially ones that just happen to be conviently just killed by us.

Can we just stick to- her hidding so there and able to help out however, and if seen or asked, she is an ally who now sees the kings folly- no names though! It's not lying, and should be easy to turn convo. off of her if it ever even comes up-- the discussion is on thier freedom and on thier knowing the whole truth and deciding for themselves.

?


----------



## Laurel (Oct 19, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> When doing it this way, I wouldn't go forward without the full circle there.
> 
> Also, I totally agree with the Oath thing... How does L'Aurel feel about it?



Check e-mail whenever you get a chance Liz- Circle still broken in her mind -reason she still goes without wearing the ring doesn't even carry it on her, leaves it in pack.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 19, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Go grab Farathier's ring- L'Aurel will want to check on Yoshi or if he died, make sure our old pal is okay with the beasts death.... So she can get it then.
> I remembered after the IC stuff in the throne room we may have a better idea of how Jansten will fit into future stuff... from thier we can try to get him to swear something maybe



 In a bit of revisionism, I don't think Fraerathir ever had a ring.  Since Tim quit playing shortly after we came to that decision, and his ring was the 7th ring (and I didn't make you pay for it), any way, I think I'm going to say it never existed.  So, you have a total of 6 rings.  That's it.


----------



## Laurel (Oct 19, 2004)

Do we want to escort them to a little tent? Just stand outside in the open air outside the doorway? build a quick tent, or covered area tell population to stay away for a while?

1)whole circle plus Jansten there- check
2)take mages out one by one- check

Order? Should we go from most powerful? The highest ranking first?

3)light candle of truth- check
4)let them check candle, have pretson, dorn and randall there for support- check
5)one person talks to mages, AA looks menecing doesn't use tatoo to brand mages, others talk through rings, unified front- check
6)tell them of dasterdly king's plan, alliance... we tell them the truth- check
7)?

with candle still lit tell them we will nto harm them how ever long they stay? 
let them go get food and then teleport out?
give them food and send them back in to the sigal room?
give them a choice or going ro staying?
combo's?
Other's?

Changes:
2)take only one mage out while others crammed in the room ask questions and listen to our answers.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 19, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> okay, If L'aurel is even going to be there during questioning, which I'd like her to be-- then we have to have be ready for the question of who she is questions. With a candle of truth lit we can't lie, and whole point of candle and getting truth is to show a certain level of trust.... but not sure how open we want to be about us taking dead friends and bringing them back from the dead in other bodies-- specially ones that just happen to be conviently just killed by us.
> 
> Can we just stick to- her hidding so there and able to help out however, and if seen or asked, she is an ally who now sees the kings folly- no names though! It's not lying, and should be easy to turn convo. off of her if it ever even comes up-- the discussion is on thier freedom and on thier knowing the whole truth and deciding for themselves.
> 
> ?



 Well, it may present some trouble - they'll ask if you're Selura, and you'll have to say, no - not exactly.  But you can also explain, to a degree, exactly what has happened, and they'll be forced to believe you - after all, you cannot tell a lie.  

That being said, do remember that the candle doesn't pick up on shades of truth, or omissions.  Nor can it distinguish between seemingly conflicted statements that are both true _from a certain point of view.  _The possibility for misleading them is still there if you deem it necessary...it's just harder than normal.  

I'll be adjudicating much of this as I see fit whenever it happens, so if you want to run possible questions/answers by me to see if the candle finds them truthful enough, go for it.


----------



## Laurel (Oct 19, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> That being said, do remember that the candle doesn't pick up on shades of truth, or omissions. Nor can it distinguish between seemingly conflicted statements that are both true _from a certain point of view._



Yes master Obi-Wan 

just wanted to get it out there and have us thinking early on that they may question about Selura.
Should she even try to hide at first.... well, stand in a dark corner and try to go unnoticed not sit int he rafters or anything too odd.  Or just have L'aurel introduce herself and give brief, "I am not who you think I am, I am L'aurel Woodshadow and I am sorry to have of tricked you.  For your saftey it was necessary though. But here's a good friend to say more, Justice-"  kind of thing...... ?...... get it out of the way... lead them to re-focus and move on..... ?


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 19, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Do we want to escort them to a little tent? Just stand outside in the open air outside the doorway? build a quick tent, or covered area tell population to stay away for a while?
> 
> 1)whole circle plus Jansten there- check
> 2)take mages out one by one- check
> ...



 The only note I would make would be this:  based on Liz's plan, you're not taking the mages out one-by-one.  You're taking out one mage. Period.  He's going to cast identify, and then hang around outside as a show of good faith.  They can all shout questions from inside their cell, and you'll answer them.  

After all of the conversing is done, you let them go.  You knock down a wall, and let them go.  Of course, you also have your mages in the area ready to counterspell, as well as archers and Shadows ready to kill them if they don't see the "strength of your argument" and want to make trouble.  If they just want to leave, you should let them.  But if they start trying to toss fireballs and lightning bolts around, you're well within your rights and responsibilities to make pincushions of them. 

Is that clearer?


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 19, 2004)

I think it can work either way. Either get it out of the way immediately and let Justice get to the meat of it, or, alternately, just have her stand there, and hope they have other concerns. Since the candle is forcing everyone to be truthful, I don't think it will really matter, for believability's sake, when you do it. But either way is valid - both have strengths and weaknesses. 

As for where this will take place, the mage prison is a single story 20'/20' building with a single solid oaken door leading in and out of it. It was built quickly, near one of the walls of New Oceanus. So, there's really no cover around it, no rafters, no trees, etc. - it's just a building sitting on an open plain.

Oh - and good catch with the Star Wars Reference.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 19, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> okay, If L'aurel is even going to be there during questioning, which I'd like her to be-- then we have to have be ready for the question of who she is questions. With a candle of truth lit we can't lie, and whole point of candle and getting truth is to show a certain level of trust.... but not sure how open we want to be about us taking dead friends and bringing them back from the dead in other bodies-- specially ones that just happen to be conviently just killed by us.
> 
> Can we just stick to- her hidding so there and able to help out however, and if seen or asked, she is an ally who now sees the kings folly- no names though! It's not lying, and should be easy to turn convo. off of her if it ever even comes up-- the discussion is on thier freedom and on thier knowing the whole truth and deciding for themselves.
> 
> ?



 Using L'Aurel as Sulora is pretty much out of the question now, anyway.  They've been locked up for 2 weeks, mislead by her, and she is obviously friends with the pepole they thought were NOT friends...

So, shouldn't really pose an issue, I don't think.  If we are going to convert them, they need to know the truth.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 19, 2004)

Didn't read Kat's full post...

Yes, the change-- we speak as a group... one Mage comes out, that's all.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 19, 2004)

The Candle of Truth doesn't *force* anyone to tell the truth-- it is a magical item that makes bluffing more difficult because it requires a will save...

From the SRD:

Candle of Truth: This white tallow candle, when burned, calls into place a zone of truth spell (Will DC 13 negates) in a 5-foot radius centered on the candle. The zone lasts for 1 hour, as the candle burns. If the candle is snuffed before that time, the effect is canceled and the candle ruined.

It is not that we are trying to back ourselves into a corner... it is that we want to appear more friendly and open.  It is simply a diplomatic measure.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 19, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> The Candle of Truth doesn't *force* anyone to tell the truth-- it is a magical item that makes bluffing more difficult because it requires a will save...
> 
> From the SRD:
> 
> ...



 The Almighty DM has declared that, for every 250gp extra we spend on the candle, the Will Save DC will increase by 1.

Justice will pay for the candle (but will accept donations)-- hoping to get a Will Save DC 20 or 25 to have it be more persuasive.


----------



## Laurel (Oct 19, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Using L'Aurel as Sulora is pretty much out of the question now, anyway. They've been locked up for 2 weeks, mislead by her, and she is obviously friends with the pepole they thought were NOT friends...
> 
> So, shouldn't really pose an issue, I don't think. If we are going to convert them, they need to know the truth.



and they should get the truth, no one is asking to lie to them.... but we don't have to tell them every little detail. Just keeping it short and simple at the begining then press onward with the rest.

Just like are we going to tell them we gave one of the swords to the bluestar.... I hope not- or at least not till we have them more in our corner.

Trying to plan for things in advance so on the spot they are not asking questions and we just blurt out something. All in the name of Preperation.

The other part was:


			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> Should she even try to hide at first.... well, stand in a dark corner and try to go unnoticed not sit int he rafters or anything too odd. Or just have L'aurel introduce herself and give brief, "I am not who you think I am, I am L'aurel Woodshadow and I am sorry to have of tricked you. For your saftey it was necessary though. But here's a good friend to say more, Justice-" kind of thing...... ?...... get it out of the way... lead them to re-focus and move on..... ?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 19, 2004)

RE: L'Aurel and the Talon Mages...

I would say, in the beginning, we offer a very simple introduction of everyone... and, Justice says "This is L'Aurel Woodshadow" and go on from there-- telling them why we had to trick them the way we did... and, if they ask, we tell them... and we tell them as little as possible-- just enough to keep them satisfied...

What do you think?


----------



## Laurel (Oct 20, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> RE: L'Aurel and the Talon Mages...
> 
> I would say, in the beginning, we offer a very simple introduction of everyone... and, Justice says "This is L'Aurel Woodshadow" and go on from there-- telling them why we had to trick them the way we did... and, if they ask, we tell them... and we tell them as little as possible-- just enough to keep them satisfied...
> 
> What do you think?



Fine as along as at some point before 20th level L'Aurel can actualy introduce herself 

Already stated agreement with the whole answer only the questions they have asked and nothing more or fudge it kind of thing.  But the big things is just if they start asking to make it clear what the bigger picture is and what should be truely important in the grand scheme.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 21, 2004)

that is an excellent standard.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 21, 2004)

expect a story hour update soon. Probably tomorrow morning.


----------



## Laurel (Oct 21, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> The Almighty DM has declared that, for every 250gp extra we spend on the candle, the Will Save DC will increase by 1.
> 
> Justice will pay for the candle (but will accept donations)-- hoping to get a Will Save DC 20 or 25 to have it be more persuasive.



Original DC 13-- So to get the DC to 25 it would only be 3,000 gp and considering that the pot divisions were on the extremely large side we should all be able to kick in the 500 gp

not sure how much the candle itself is, but I think dividing that should be okay to everyone (We have like hundreds of GP's!) - changed computers and lost all my links so have to find the geocities srd again 

Update: The candle itself is 2,500 gp, so total thats only 5,500 gp. Split six ways if divided equally (and for the general cause I think we can) then what- 916.67 gp's per PC.... rounded up one cent.


----------



## Laurel (Oct 21, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> expect a story hour update soon. Probably tomorrow morning.



Waiting.... I even got into work early ready to read the update!!! 

(J/K work related that I got in so early, but thought it could work as a push)

UPDATE:  YEAH!!!!!! Happy Kitty!!!! And once you read it, happy you shall be too!!!!!


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 21, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Original DC 13-- So to get the DC to 25 it would only be 3,000 gp and considering that the pot divisions were on the extremely large side we should all be able to kick in the  500 gp
> 
> not sure how much the candle itself is, but I think dividing that should be okay to everyone (We have like hundreds of GP's!) - changed computers and lost all my links so have to find the geocities srd again



 just google 'sovelior srd'


----------



## Laurel (Oct 21, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> just google 'sovelior srd'



Solvelior seemed to be the key I was missing thanks!!!!

And in case I have to find it again soon:
http://www.geocities.com/sovelior/srd/


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 21, 2004)

As Kat has noted above, I posted a short(ish) update to the story hour this morning.  

I posted about 3.5 of the 10-11 pages I have completed, in the interest of providing more timely (if somewhat shorter) updates.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 21, 2004)

Also, please post your equipment wishlists!  I don't want to spend half of the session on saturday shopping!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 21, 2004)

Justice's Wish List:

(1) Sword upgrade to do Holy Damage.

(2) Candle of Truth.

Everything else is going to the stronghold or to the church.


----------



## Laurel (Oct 21, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Justice's Wish List:
> 
> (1) Sword upgrade to do Holy Damage.
> 
> ...



The Apectan church I dare say we are to assume.....


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 21, 2004)

I think maybe she meant Arfin's temple...but it might have been just the Apectan church.


----------



## Xath (Oct 21, 2004)

Well, Xath will be using one of Arfin's weapons from now on, so she's selling her own longsword.  That's an extra 3879.6gp per person, bringing totals up to 128244gp.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 21, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> The Apectan church I dare say we are to assume.....



 Justice may belong to the Apectan Order... but, she would willingly give to either sect.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 21, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I think maybe she meant Arfin's temple...but it might have been just the Apectan church.



 Arfin's temple should be covered by the sale of his equpiment... and, if it's not, she'll find a way to help out with that, too.


----------



## Laurel (Oct 22, 2004)

I thought we had enough for Arfin's temple and crypt?  I don't know building prices or specs though... L'Aurel's puttin' some towards it, but I just estimated costs- whatever Gertie/Xath wants to put towards whatever is fine with me   She'll know the division of everything.... just what she wanted right


----------



## Laurel (Oct 22, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Well, Xath will be using one of Arfin's weapons from now on, so she's selling her own longsword. That's an extra 3879.6gp per person, bringing totals up to 128244gp.



Unless Arhconus wants her old longsword giving up _Loss_ (Jaine's present).
AB takes _Loss_, and Jaine gets M_ansblade_.....


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 22, 2004)

Mansblade is not available, exactly, so you'll have to figure out a different trade path, if you want to trade, at all.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 22, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> I thought we had enough for Arfin's temple and crypt?  I don't know building prices or specs though... L'Aurel's puttin' some towards it, but I just estimated costs- whatever Gertie/Xath wants to put towards whatever is fine with me   She'll know the division of everything.... just what she wanted right



 My point was-- with his non-weapon equpiment we should be able to MORE than pay for a very nice temple and everything to go along with it... buildings aren't very expensive... and so, Justice wasn't refering to Arfin's temple directly... but the existing temples to the Amistacia and the Apecto.


----------



## Laurel (Oct 22, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Mansblade is not available, exactly, so you'll have to figure out a different trade path, if you want to trade, at all.



It was more the joke side... just trying to let them make things more complex


----------



## Laurel (Oct 22, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> My point was-- with his non-weapon equpiment we should be able to MORE than pay for a very nice temple and everything to go along with it... buildings aren't very expensive... and so, Justice wasn't refering to Arfin's temple directly... but the existing temples to the Amistacia and the Apecto.



hey so long as you and Gertie know where it's goin' it doesn't make much difference.  just knew there where three different temple/churches in the visinity, so just wanted to make sure it got allocated the way Justice and you would want it done..... that was all.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 22, 2004)

Actually, Justice is in the midst of trying to figure out this whole not Apectan/Amistican religion thing (along with A LOT of other stuff about religion in KoA)... she does love her departed friend Arfin... but, she doesn't know anything about what was up with his religion... if it was just kind of like the Apectan/Amistican orders but with a "lesser" saint or a whole different religion...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 22, 2004)

Also-- it's time to start a new thread...

Kennon, oh masterful DM, would you do the honors?


----------



## Laurel (Oct 22, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Actually, Justice is in the midst of trying to figure out this whole not Apectan/Amistican religion thing (along with A LOT of other stuff about religion in KoA)... she does love her departed friend Arfin... but, she doesn't know anything about what was up with his religion... if it was just kind of like the Apectan/Amistican orders but with a "lesser" saint or a whole different religion...



If you could let the rest of us in on the secret too once you know... I think we were all just ignoring it or making our own assumptions.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 22, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> If you could let the rest of us in on the secret too once you know... I think we were all just ignoring it or making our own assumptions.



 Oh-- it's no secret at all... I just don't know the answers, yet.  So, I can't post anything about any of it...

But, you shall know!


----------



## Xath (Oct 22, 2004)

Arfin followed Dumathion, who was one of his ancestors.  According to Kennon, dwarves mostly follow the light.  There are some Apectans, very very few Amastacians, and a heavy dose of ancestor...homage/worship(?).  There's also a group of people who follow the way of Arutha Bloodaxe.  As of yet, there is no temple to Dumathion in the falcon Kingdom, as he doesn't have a huge following.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 22, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Arfin followed Dumathion, who was one of his ancestors.  According to Kennon, dwarves mostly follow the light.  There are some Apectans, very very few Amastacians, and a heavy dose of ancestor...homage/worship(?).  There's also a group of people who follow the way of Arutha Bloodaxe.  As of yet, there is no temple to Dumathion in the falcon Kingdom, as he doesn't have a huge following.



 Most of what Liz is figuring out (because really, Justice knows this stuff) is the relationship between the two major churches and any minor saints/churches in the kingdom... such as Dumathion.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 22, 2004)

*church*

There was no Dumathionian religion. Arfin was (he says) tasked with re-creating one, to help unite the dwarven people. He sorta died before he could real far with that one, though...

The implication was that there had been a religion that revered Dumathion in the past, and that his services may have been needed by mortals, again.  OOC, you can know that Dumathion hinted strongly that he was a similar being to Oberon and Tiamat.  

IC, you'd only know if Arfin told you, and I don't _think_ he did. As a result, you guys are mostly in the dark (I think) on how to build a temple to Dumathion.  

Most of the dwarves are either Apectan, or members of one of the smaller warrior sects that revere Arutha Bloodaxe as a patron of soldiers and dwarves, along with the Apecto and the Amastacia.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 22, 2004)

Started a new thread here: 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1815964#post1815964

It's time to move on before we make enworld cry.  

Which reminds me - can someone try to archive all of our old threads in a way more reliable than just bookmarking back to them, here...?

I don't want to lose any of that stuff - it's all GREAT!  Any ideas?


----------



## Link_Woodshadow (Jan 9, 2005)

*peeks around the corner and does the "shifty eye"...*


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 9, 2005)

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1950426#post1950426

Try this one.  We had to abandon this thread, because it got too big.  

What's up?


----------

